# Scalp Exfoliation: Before And After



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I have been in lurking mode for a long time.
I wanted to share this picture I took of a scalp, and the difference that one exfoliation has made (  I used the philip kingsley scalp mask).
the young lady washes her hair on a weekly basis, although not noticeable to the naked eye, her scalp was really congested. I have been invited to different hair show and seminars here in Uk and Paris, and i have seen hundreds of heads, and about 95% although they take care of their hair and scalp, have dead skin build up and trapped sebum without knowing. the worst case , was when they use conditioner to clean the scalp.
I have filmed a video explaining everything ( a bit long sorry), hope this will help somebody.
Sorry for my accent as french is my first language.


Gaby


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo

Nice Video!  Very helpful.

I recently purchased Naturelle Grow's Espresso Scalp Exfoliation.  Haven't tried it yet tho.

I've used/tried Phyto before and looked at Philip Kingsley.   Ouidad also has one.

Thank You.

ETA:  Can you exfoliate using a Scalp Brush?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo
> 
> Nice Video!  Very helpful.
> 
> ...



yes, you can exfoliate using a scalp brush a paddle brush. I f i get time i will make a video to demonstrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo 
Thank you for sharing your Studies with us!


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo
> Thank you for sharing your Studies with us!



De rien! I will be making more video related to my studies. I am a bit shy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo 
How effective are the Exfoliating Products?  How was the Philip Kingsley?

How often should you use such product?  And does Clarifying help? 

Or is it the scrubbing that helps with the Exfoliating process?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo
> How effective are the Exfoliating Products?  How was the Philip Kingsley?
> 
> How often should you use such product?  And does Clarifying help?
> ...



the philip kingsley was very effective as you can see on the before and after. I am giving details on the video.
I recommend to exfoliate once a week ( if you shampoo once a week), but that will depend on the frequency you shampoo your hair.
Unless there are ingredients in the shampoo (including clarifying shampoo) that will effectively remove dead skin, it is better to you a scalp exfoliant.
Enzymes based or salicylic exfoliant do  not require scrubbing, as they soften  dead skins ready to be washed out ( also remove harden sebum inside the follicle). Exfoliant without enzymes, will rely on beads, or coarse substance and scrubbing to remove dead skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo

Thanks.  I think the Phyto had the necessary enzymes to properly exfoliate.  

It was more like Clary Sage, Eucalyptus, Peppermint, Rosemary etc......

The Naturelle Grow is more of a 'scrub' (I haven't tried it yet) But she has several Scalp Exfoliators in her line.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/225178310/chocolate-espresso-deep-stimulating?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 10, 2015)

I was NOT ready for that up close pic, thank god I ate already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

Will use a vial of Phyto for tomorrow's wash day. 

Now I wish I would have kept the Ouidad  Bay Leaf one I pick up from Marshall's.

May go back and see if they still have those just to have on hand.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo excellent video and when you step back and think about it, it makes complete sense that the scalp needs to be exfoliated regularly. I'm curious if in doing so some people have experienced a perceived "growth spurt" because their hair follicles are healthier when really they are probably growing at their optimal normal rate...what are your thoughts?

One thing is for sure, I'm going out this week to pick up one of the products you've recommended and will incorporate it into my routine.

Again, great video and thanks for posting it!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

I found the Philip Kingsley one here for $6.67:

http://www.lifeandlooks.com/en/Philip-Kingsley-Exfoliating-Scalp-Mask/m-18197.aspx

Thinking about trying it. My scalp looks really healthy and it says it's only for dry, flakey scalps but it won't hurt to do it a few times a year just to make sure nothing is congested or clogged.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

Please if you know more scalp exfoliating products, list them. I would like to try them and compare results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@CodeRed 
How many ounces is 29 ml


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

PureSilver said:


> I was NOT ready for that up close pic, thank god I ate already.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> How many ounces is 29 ml




One ounce roughly


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I found the Philip Kingsley one here for $6.67:
> 
> http://www.lifeandlooks.com/en/Philip-Kingsley-Exfoliating-Scalp-Mask/m-18197.aspx
> 
> Thinking about trying it. My scalp looks really healthy and it says it's only for dry, flakey scalps but it won't hurt to do it a few times a year just to make sure nothing is congested or clogged.



No harm in trying. The scalp pictures on naked eye looked fine, a bit oily, because she did apply oil and had gel on her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo

That sounds like a sample size?  Very small.

I may check back to see if I can pick up Ouidad.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo 

You're really pretty and your accent is not a problem


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> @g.lo
> 
> You're really pretty and your accent is not a problem



Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

If I can't find the Ouidad at Marshall's, I may look at Kiehl's.  (They also have one)

ETA:  I think certain "Teas" for Tea Rinsing might have similar properties.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I can't find the Ouidad at Marshall's, I may look at Kiehl's.  (They also have one)
> 
> ETA:  I think certain "Teas" for Tea Rinsing might have similar properties.





IDareT'sHair said:


> If I can't find the Ouidad at Marshall's, I may look at Kiehl's.  (They also have one)
> 
> ETA:  I think certain "Teas" for Tea Rinsing might have similar properties.




these are the ones I did put in the description box.
Enzymes based: 
Philip Kingsley Exfoliating Scalp Mask
Alterna Caviar Exfoliating Scalp Facial
Kiehls Deep Micro-Exfoliating Scalp Treatment
Aveda Invati Exfoliating Shampoo
Ouidad Mediterranean Bay Leaf Exfoliating Hair and Scalp Treatment


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 10, 2015)

Are there any possible diy exfoliates that will clean our scalps just as well?


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

VirtuousGal said:


> Are there any possible diy exfoliates that will clean our scalps just as well?



I was going to ask that also. I know apple cider vinegar has enzymes in it... I wonder if incorporating it would be a good exfoliator...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

g.lo said:


> these are the ones I did put in the description box.
> Enzymes based:
> Kiehls Deep Micro-Exfoliating Scalp Treatment
> *Ouidad Mediterranean Bay Leaf Exfoliating Hair and Scalp Treatment*



@g.lo
I had two of these (bolded) a while back, I picked up at Marshall's and ended up taking it back.

I'm looking at the Kiehls.  The one I am currently using from Phyto is: Phytosquame.


----------



## overtherainbow (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing the video and pics!!! I experience more shedding than I would like and have a somewhat oily scalp. I'm going to start researching ingredients now to see which enzyme based exfolianthe fits my reggie.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

VirtuousGal said:


> Are there any possible diy exfoliates that will clean our scalps just as well?


yes, you could mix aloe vera gel with ( 1 to 2 ounces) with 10 drops of AHA's. 
Aha can be purchased online, from suppliers of lotion, beauty craft.
Also always perform a patch test. Rhassoul and bentonite clay to exfoliate to a certain extend.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo
> I had two of these (bolded) a while back, I picked up at Marshall's and ended up taking it back.
> 
> I'm looking at the Kiehls.  The one I am currently using from Phyto is: Phytosquame.


I have to check the phytosquame. See you should have followed your instinct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo

Yep.  I should have kept at least x1 Tube of the Ouidad.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it possible to exfoliate using your finger tips while placing the shampoo directly on the scalp?


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. 

I guess that is why co washing on a regular basis may be stunting some women's hair growth especially if you have a more curlier and coarser texture where the sebum gets stuck in the roots and doesn't really slide down the hair shaft in the looser/curlier hair textures.

I shampoo wash every week.  And I unloosen the sebum with the pads of my fingers in my scalp before I get into the shower to wash my hair.

I saw that Komaza has a product for exfoliation but I saw that it has coconut oil and that seemed like more oiliness.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ejfel (Sep 10, 2015)

A lot of us here uses lactic acid on our body. I wonder if we can make a weak diy lactic acid base scalp exfoliator?
I have mixed lactic acid and bentonite clay a few times as a face mask, but I am pretty sure the minerals in the clay neutralizes the acid  if someone can chime in regarding the acid and the clay, I would be much appreciated.  

Thank you so much for glo the info, and the pictures. By the way, are you of Caribbean decent? You look like one of my sisters.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Is it possible to exfoliate using your finger tips while placing the shampoo directly on the scalp?


when we are massing our scalp with shampoo, in a way we are lifting dead skin ( the loosed one, ready to fall), unfortunately the majority of dead skins are still attached to the scalp and need more help, unless the shampoo as specific ingredients that exfoliate, then yes.
Aveda does an exfoliating shampoo, not sure if it is sulfte free: 
*Aveda Invati Exfoliating Shampoo*


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

I think I'm going to start this with the Philip Kinsley vial mentioned upthread and a square paddle brush.

Edit: I think I'll just start with the paddle brush from now until the end of this year and then try the Philip Kinsley to see if  there's much of a difference.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I ended up getting the Nioxin System 5 Scalp Treatment (I color my hair). It's a leave in that you message in daily.

Write-up from Ulta's website:
-
"_Nioxin System 5 Scalp Treatment for normal to thin-looking, medium to coarse, natural or chemically treated hair. Moisturizing leave-on treatment contains antioxidants & botanicals to help provide a refreshed scalp environment.

Technologies:_

_Transactive Delivery System with antioxidants, botanicals, vitamins, and purifying agents to help clean away follicle-clogging sebum and environmental residues from the scalp, leaving the scalp feeling clean and refreshed._
_Smoothplex with silk amino acids, kukui nut oil, and protective conditioning agents; helps provide moisture balance, smoothing control and reduced hair loss through strengthening against damage and breakage._
_Glyco-Shield for chemically-treated hair and scalp with white tea extract, humectants, peppermint oil, and protective conditioning agents that deliver a dual shield technology to help provide protection and moisture balance to color-treated hair, while leaving the scalp feeling rejuvenated and refreshed._"
After I bought it I went to the Nioxin website and found out they have a scalp renew system, which can be purchased on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Natural-Dermabrasion-Treatment-Unisex/dp/B00522PF60

I'm on the fence as to whether to return what I got and get this instead...or try both


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

I wonder if there are any ingredients in hair care that can actually get _inside_ the follicle and clog it? I know people say petro-products do this but they don't... they clog by sitting on top of the follicle. There are other conditioners and things that can cover the follicle until the hair can't grow out anymore but I'm not sure they actually get inside the follicle.  I can't seem to find anything on google about this...


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 10, 2015)

How harsh is exfoliating on natural hair.  I would consider doing it but, if it's not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I wonder if there are any ingredients in hair care that can actually get _inside_ the follicle and clog it? I know people say petro-products do this but they don't... they clog by sitting on top of the follicle. There are other conditioners and things that can cover the follicle until the hair can't grow out anymore but I'm not sure they actually get inside the follicle.  I can't seem to find anything on google about this...


What tend to clog the follicle are: dead skin and excess sebum. You can actually find sebum that have hardened inside the follicle.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

g.lo said:


> What tend to clog the follicle are: dead skin and excess sebum. You can actually find sebum that have hardened inside the follicle.



Thank you. For some reason it makes me feel better that something that came from by body is clogging it instead of some foreign ingredient


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

Misseyl said:


> How harsh is exfoliating on natural hair.  I would consider doing it but, if it's not broke, don't fix it.


Exfoliating done the proper way and using proper products or techniques is not harsh for natural or relaxed hair. I am not a fan of sugar scrub ( I explained why in the video).
Anyway I am just sharing what I notice on people scalp.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Thank you. For some reason it makes me feel better that something that came from by body is clogging it instead of some foreign ingredient



Lol. These are excess sebum under a different lens of my microscope.
The pitch dark pic is after exfoliating


----------



## beingofserenity (Sep 10, 2015)

can you just use a comb and brush?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

beingofserenity said:


> can you just use a comb and brush?


Comb is too harsh, in the video I explain you can use a good quality paddle brush as well


----------



## julzinha (Sep 10, 2015)

g.lo said:


> when we are massing our scalp with shampoo, in a way we are lifting dead skin ( the loosed one, ready to fall), unfortunately the majority of dead skins are still attached to the scalp and need more help, unless the shampoo as specific ingredients that exfoliate, then yes.
> Aveda does an exfoliating shampoo, not sure if it is sulfte free:
> *Aveda Invati Exfoliating Shampoo*


Thanks, I just worry about the scrub getting caught in my scalp. I don't cowash and I gently scratch my scalp everytime I shampoo usually with a tea tree based shampoo.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Thanks, I just worry about the scrub getting caught in my scalp. I don't cowash and I gently scratch my scalp everytime I shampoo usually with a tea tree based shampoo.


That is one of the reasons I prefer exfoliant with fruit enzymes or salicylic acid, no debris to wash


----------



## shespoison (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo you're awesome! Is this something you are in school for? If so you are the best thing to happen to this site 

ETA. I see you are studying this. The video wasnt playing for me before.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I guess that is why co washing on a regular basis may be stunting some women's hair growth especially if you have a more curlier and coarser texture where the sebum gets stuck in the roots and doesn't really slide down the hair shaft in the looser/curlier hair textures.
> 
> ...


You are right, especially when Using conditioner only ( not cleansing conditioner). The komaza products (if it is still the same), is watery not oily at all. I think it is the pona something, if I recall properly


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

ejfel said:


> A lot of us here uses lactic acid on our body. I wonder if we can make a weak diy lactic acid base scalp exfoliator?
> I have mixed lactic acid and bentonite clay a few times as a face mask, but I am pretty sure the minerals in the clay neutralizes the acid  if someone can chime in regarding the acid and the clay, I would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much for glo the info, and the pictures. By the way, are you of Caribbean decent? You look like one of my sisters.



You have a point, lactic acid, glycolic acids, magic acids are all AhA, and exfoliate the skin, lactic being the gentle one.
Salicylic acid is a BHA, and very effective as an exfoliating.
I am not a chemist, so I prefer to buy them ready made.
I get that all the time, being ask if I am from caribbean descendant, no Central africa, mixed with Portuguese and Egyptian.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

shespoison said:


> @g.lo you're awesome! Is this something you are in school for? If so you are the best thing to happen to this site


 Thank you, but this board and the fact that I suffered from hair loss, made me want to understand more.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 10, 2015)

If I see one at Marshall's, TJ Maxx or Ross I'll definitely pick one up


----------



## g.lo (Sep 10, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Well I ended up getting the Nioxin System 5 Scalp Treatment (I color my hair). It's a leave in that you message in daily.
> 
> Write-up from Ulta's website:
> -
> ...



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2015)

@g.lo 

I use Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo (black line, old formula). Salicylic acid is the 4th ingredient. Should this product work?


----------



## Keen (Sep 10, 2015)

Great video @g.lo   I'm glad you touch up on how to exfoliate when wearing braids. I've been using clarifying shampoo because I didn't know about the other products. I will also lay off the sugar scrub. I live it because of the convenience. 

I'm not sure if you remember me from the other thread about hair lost due to clog pores. I am prime example.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2015)

Neutrogena TSal Shampoo claims to remove scalp build up and is reasonably priced and sulfate free.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Sep 11, 2015)

g.lo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been in lurking mode for a long time.
> I wanted to share this picture I took of a scalp, and the difference that one exfoliation has made (  I used the philip kingsley scalp mask).
> ...


Excellent video! I've subscribed.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Neutrogena TSal Shampoo claims to remove scalp build up and is reasonably priced and sulfate free.



Thanks for sharing, scalp build up could be lots of things. I am mainly talking of dead skin and excess sebum, many shampoo do remove build up ( products, minerals...).
The best thing is to always Google the ingredients and find they do exfoliate.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> Excellent video! I've subscribed.


Thank you for subscribing.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

Keen said:


> Great video @g.lo   I'm glad you touch up on how to exfoliate when wearing braids. I've been using clarifying shampoo because I didn't know about the other products. I will also lay off the sugar scrub. I live it because of the convenience.
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember me from the other thread about hair lost due to clog pores. I am prime example.


Hey, I do remember, how is your shedding now?


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> @g.lo
> 
> I use Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo (black line, old formula). Salicylic acid is the 4th ingredient. Should this product work?



Thanks for sharing, yup salicylic acid exfoliate the scalp


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 11, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Neutrogena TSal Shampoo claims to remove scalp build up and is reasonably priced and sulfate free.


Nice.  I see it says it "contains maximum strength 3% salicylic acid."


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 11, 2015)

This video was excellent. I have some sugar scrub from Naturelle Grow but now I am wondering if that is helping. First, I have only been using it one time per month so even it is was helping I have not been using it enough. However, after work today I will be going to Ulta to pick up the Alterna Caviar Exfoliating Scalp Facial.

Ingredients of he Alterna Caviar Exfoliating Scalp Facial:
Water (Aqua), Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Hydrogenated Jojoba Oil, Acrylates Copolymer, Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, PEG-8 Laurate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Caviar Extract, Superoxide Dismutase, Tocopheryl Acetate, Phospholipids, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Saccharomyces/Magnesium Ferment, Saccharomyces/Copper Ferment, Saccharomyces/Silicon Ferment, Saccharomyces/Zinc Ferment, Saccharomyces/Iron Ferment, Ascorbic Acid, Palmaria Palmata Extract, Ascophyllum Nodosum Extract, Polysilicone-15, Alisma Plantago Aquatica Extract, Biosaccharide Gum-1, Vaccinium Myrtillus Fruit Extract, Saccharum Officinarum (Sugar Cane) Extract, Acer Saccharum (Sugar Maple) Extract, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Fruit Extract, Citrus Limon (Lemon) Fruit Extract, Zinc PCA, Laureth-4, Glycerin, Fucus Vesiculosus Extract, Porphyra Umbilicalis Extract, Coriandrum Sativum (Coriander) Leaf Extract, Sodium PCA, Silicone Quaternium-22, Polyglyceryl-3 Caprate, Dipropylene Glycol, Palmitamidopropyltrimonium Chloride, Panthenol, Menthyl Ethylamido Oxalate, Citric Acid, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Sodium Hydroxide, Disodium EDTA, Methylisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Fragrance (Parfum), Limonene, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Geraniol, Ultramarines (CI 77007).

Ingredients of Naturelle Grow Chocolate Espresso Deep Stimulating Scalp Scrup for healthy natural hair growth:

Brown sugar, almond oil, jojoba oil, cinnamon, activated charcoal, vitamin E, fragrance


----------



## Keen (Sep 11, 2015)

g.lo said:


> Hey, I do remember, how is your shedding now?


It definitely stopped. I've been scrubbing and clarifying while wearing braids as protective style. But after watching  your video, I still need to make changes to my regiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

@g.lo

Picked Up Kiehl's Deep Micro-Exfoliating Scalp Rub


----------



## lux10023 (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks OP...ive been wondering about this for awhile...i use alot of conditioner on my hair shaft but i know my scalp may need a bit more of a good cleansing..im going to purchase the kiehls..oddly enough i scratch my scalp and check build up often...but i do want a thorough cleansing such that my follicles are free and not clogged...


----------



## julzinha (Sep 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo
> 
> Picked Up Kiehl's Deep Micro-Exfoliating Scalp Rub


Tell us how it works for you!


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2015)

g.lo said:


> these are the ones I did put in the description box.
> Enzymes based:
> Philip Kingsley Exfoliating Scalp Mask
> Alterna Caviar Exfoliating Scalp Facial
> ...




Coincidentally, I recently bought Aveda Invati Exfoliating Shampoo.  I've only used it once so far but I liked the results.  I'll be sure to continue to use it after seeing your video.  Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

@julzinha

I will.  Right now I'm finishing up  the  one I purchased by Phyto. (x5 Vial box) supposedly to use weekly for x5 weeks.

I didn't use it that way, and forgot about it until I saw this Thread.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 11, 2015)

I've actually been trying different ways to exfoliate my scalp since my scalp is very very sensitive. 

I've tried sugar scrubs (which I hate), clays (which are always a pain to get completely off my scalp), and my scalp massaging shampoo brush which I actually like but I don't think it's the very best. So far I've just been doing more vigorous scalp massages with my brush and my fingers, but my hair is so fine that I feel like I end up damaging it a little.

Would making a yogurt paste work as a diy? Or maybe a mix with turmeric? I know they have exfoliating properties for the skin. 

I've always wanted to try the professional ones but they're so expensive and I'd have to order it online so they've always seemed like a hassle for me. I may just have to bite the bullet and order one :/


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks @g.lo I never thought  about this and your post convinced me to order the Phillip Kingsley Exfoliating Mask.
Will post how this works for me.

I was thinking along similar lines as @imaginary,  that with my fine strands, using a brush application would be too damaging.  I wanted to try chemical exfoliation, so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

The one by Phyto (Phytosquame) is more of a Watery/Oil type that is super tingly and stimulating..

I still think there might some some actual Teas (Rosemary, Sage, Tumeric, Holy Basil etc...)may have some exfoliating properties in them.

I don't have dandruff or flakes or anything, but I am an avid cowasher, and rarely a 'Poo'er.

The closest I get to 'Pooing is DevaCurl No Poo or As I Am's Cleansing Pudding or a Clarifying Conditioner.

I should have looked more at Philip Kingsley but @blackviolet  I will wait on your review.

I know @ronie uses several products from this line.

I think Alter Ego may have some drops that does something similar too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm going to order the Nioxin dermabrasion scalp exfoliator. It says to use it about once a month.  I get below average growth so I'm always trying to inorove my scalp health.


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 11, 2015)

I'll post once I receive it, since I'll be using the same day. Having  never exfoliated my scalp should be an excellent candidate to evaluate how well  this works.


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I found the Philip Kingsley one here for $6.67:
> 
> http://www.lifeandlooks.com/en/Philip-Kingsley-Exfoliating-Scalp-Mask/m-18197.aspx
> 
> Thinking about trying it. My scalp looks really healthy and it says it's only for dry, flakey scalps but it won't hurt to do it a few times a year just to make sure nothing is congested or clogged.



Thanks for posting this I just ordered another one. Larger size and cheaper


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

imaginary said:


> I've actually been trying different ways to exfoliate my scalp since my scalp is very very sensitive.
> 
> I've tried sugar scrubs (which I hate), clays (which are always a pain to get completely off my scalp), and my scalp massaging shampoo brush which I actually like but I don't think it's the very best. So far I've just been doing more vigorous scalp massages with my brush and my fingers, but my hair is so fine that I feel like I end up damaging it a little.
> 
> ...



the only way to see if it works it by trying it. If you have a recipe, i can try it and take before and after pictures to see the result.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm going to order the Nioxin dermabrasion scalp exfoliator. It says to use it about once a month.  I get below average growth so I'm always trying to inorove my scalp health.



Always follow the manufacturer instructions. I have to try that one as well.


----------



## ilong (Sep 11, 2015)

@g.lo - great and  very informative thread.  Thank you.  I can't use any acids on my scalp now, but perhaps later I will try either ACV or a Facial wash which contains 3% SA.  I can't see how doing so once or twice a year can  - if anything I'm sure it will help


----------



## g.lo (Sep 11, 2015)

I am glad this have been helpful. By no mean I am an expert, I am still learning but if you have a specific subject you would like me to talk about ( probably video form) let me know.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't read the entire thread but is it possible to exfoliate your hair with henna? I'm assuming the small granuals would have a similar effect?


----------



## imaginary (Sep 11, 2015)

g.lo said:


> the only way to see if it works it by trying it. If you have a recipe, i can try it and take before and after pictures to see the result.



I'd LOVE to see the effects under a microscope thanks! 

I don't have a precise recipe actually, but for my face I use a teaspoon or two of turmeric and honey and then enough yogurt to get a creamy mix, so maybe a tablespoon or so.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2015)

g.lo said:


> Always follow the manufacturer instructions. I have to try that one as well.


Definitely.  I can't afford any mishaps or setbacks.  Nioxin helped regrow my thin areas after postpartum shedding.  I followed the instructions and the results were amazing!


----------



## ejfel (Sep 12, 2015)

imaginary said:


> *I'd LOVE to see the effects under a microscope *thanks!
> 
> I don't have a precise recipe actually, but for my face I use a teaspoon or two of turmeric and honey and then enough yogurt to get a creamy mix, so maybe a tablespoon or so.


I'd love to see that too. I wonder how much it would cost to get a microscope. This could the future of hair care, checking your scalp and hair strands at home for damage.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 12, 2015)

ejfel said:


> I'd love to see that too. I wonder how much it would cost to get a microscope. This could the future of hair care, checking your scalp and hair strands at home for damage.



Lots of microscope are sold on Amazon, eBay. The one I use, the correct term for it is "trichoscope ". It is a medical device, with all the accessories, lenses. Program, it did cost me over 5K


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 13, 2015)

I think the clogging issues comes from potential harmful methods if done in excess + not shampooing. Things like cowashing only, people who baggy overnight repeatedly (the greenhouse method) which promotes moist environments for bacteria to grow in, "clarifying" with ACV or baking soda which actually do not clean oil at all, oiling the scalp with oils that are comedogenic (that tend on clogging pores) etc. practices like these plus not shampooing encourages an unhealthy scalp.

I don't think one necessarily _needs_ to implement an exfoliating shampoo if one avoid things like the above, a regular shampoo does just fine, but I guess it doesn't do any harm.

For those wondering about an DYI way to exfoliate, definitely try baking soda. It would classify as a physical exfoliant (as opposed to a chemical one containing acids) meaning that BS contains abrasive particles that physically scrape off the dead cells yet, it's gentle enough for the skin as it's a fine and delicate powder. One can actually exfoliate with baking soda on the face or anywhere on the body (I do) and it will do so beautifully! One should adjust the amount of it based on the area of the skin and its sensitivities (if any) and be mindful of one's rubbing if the area is really sensitive. For the hair, since BS has a higher pH one can do an ACV rinse to simply normalize the hair that came in contact with the BS, but skin (the face, body) doesn't need it because it adjusts itself after some time. Baking soda does not wash the hair or scalp/body though... it doesn't remove oil, please do wash as normal either before or after exfoliating with BS. For the hair, it can be mixed with your cleanser (per use, not in your shampoo bottle) and do make sure to do the ACV rinse if you wash the length of your hair with the mixture. For the body, simply mix it with water in an applicator bottle and rinse the body with it, then rub with your hands/fingers/whatever you wash with, depending on the sensitivity of the area. Having a showerhead that has a nice and solid water pressure helps in removing everything properly too, from hair and body.

@g.lo Heyyy vous êtes Parisienne ?! Nice! J'habite dans le 13ème !


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 13, 2015)

I was doing some Googling and remembered that yogurt has acids in it and is considered an exfoliate for the face...hmmm.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 13, 2015)

Amarilles said:


> I think the clogging issues comes from potential harmful methods if done in excess + not shampooing. Things like cowashing only, people who baggy overnight repeatedly (the greenhouse method) which promotes moist environments for bacteria to grow in, "clarifying" with ACV or baking soda which actually do not clean oil at all, oiling the scalp with oils that are comedogenic (that tend on clogging pores) etc. practices like these plus not shampooing encourages an unhealthy scalp.
> 
> I don't think one necessarily _needs_ to implement an exfoliating shampoo if one avoid things like the above, a regular shampoo does just fine, but I guess it doesn't do any harm.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your input I will experiment with baking soda and see.
J'habite l'Angleterre, mais viens souvent a Paris


----------



## werenumber2 (Sep 13, 2015)

Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo has salicylic acid and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 13, 2015)

This thread is so wonderful


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2015)

I use Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp every wash day and my scalp feels healthy, clean and without residue. I have been using it for almost a year now and it has been a benefit to my wash day regimen.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your studies with us.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 14, 2015)

Decided to go with the Komaza Pona for wash day exfoliation.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2015)

AWESOME video!!!! Very informative. BTW.. Ur accent is lovely


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 14, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I use Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp every wash day and my scalp feels healthy, clean and without residue. I have been using it for almost a year now and it has been a benefit to my wash day regimen.




I have been eyeing that product!!!!! You seem to like it!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2015)

@almond eyes, I like it a lot. Komaza recommended it to me during my hair analysis. They give everyone a coupon code when you buy a hair analysis and mine is "ZbzzUn" if you want to use it for purchasing products. They just had a sale but should also have a sale during Black Friday too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 14, 2015)

I bought this Ion scalp exfoliator today from Sally's for 7.49.

I rinsed then applied the exfoliator to my scalp. The tube exploded and I ended up with the scrubby stuff everywhere.  After massaging it in, rinsing and lathering with a clarifying poo, I still have granules in my hair. I just decided to towel dry and dc with Keracare Humecto. Hopefully the remaining salt rinses out in the shower. 

On the bright side my scalp feels really clean and light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

Due to the number of "Commercial" Scalp Exfoliators coming on the market, I feel there has to be some real truth to this whole theory regarding build up, follicle blockage, gunk etc........and the need for proper scalp exfoliation.

There is no telling how product usage and build up is effecting our scalps long term.

Or....could it be a 'marketing ploy'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

@Prettymetty 
Thanks for posting this and your review. 

I purchased Kiehl's.  But will keep both Ion and Komaza @divachyk in mind in the future. 

I still want to see if I can find that Ouidad Bay Leaf one at Marshall's or TJ Maxx next time I'm in one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I rinsed then applied the exfoliator to my scalp. The tube exploded and I ended up with the scrubby stuff everywhere.  *After massaging it in, rinsing and lathering with a clarifying poo, I still have granules in my hair.* I just decided to towel dry and dc with Keracare Humecto. *Hopefully the remaining salt rinses out in the shower.*
> 
> *On the bright side my scalp feels really clean and light*.



That's the one good thing about the Phytosquame.  Since its a cross between a liquid & an oil, there is nothing left, like granules, on the scalp.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the informative video, @g.lo! Since I discovered washing my scalp more often (more than once a week) works best for me, I'm going to see if exfoliating will help.


----------



## Keen (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> could it be a 'marketing ploy'?


It's not a marketing ploy. But I do believe it's only a minority of people who gets really bad reaction to scalp build up. Unfortunately, I'm one of those people and it took me a LONG time to figure that out.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 15, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @almond eyes, I like it a lot. Komaza recommended it to me during my hair analysis. They give everyone a coupon code when you buy a hair analysis and mine is "ZbzzUn" if you want to use it for purchasing products. They just had a sale but should also have a sale during Black Friday too.



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love komaza, I must say that I had given up on using their products until I realized that I was doing something that was causing the products not to work at their maximum best.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

Keen said:


> It's not a marketing ploy. But I do believe it's only a minority of people who gets really bad reaction to scalp build up. Unfortunately, I'm one of those people and it took me a LONG time to figure that out.



I get a bad reaction from scalp build up too. My hair itches like the dickens and there is mushy reside on my scalp. That's why co-washing are a no-no for me. I remember my scalp itched so bad, it began to bleed cause I was scratching it so much.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 337113
> I bought this Ion scalp exfoliator today from Sally's for 7.49.
> 
> I rinsed then applied the exfoliator to my scalp. The tube exploded and I ended up with the scrubby stuff everywhere.  After massaging it in, rinsing and lathering with a clarifying poo, I still have granules in my hair. I just decided to towel dry and dc with Keracare Humecto. Hopefully the remaining salt rinses out in the shower.
> ...



Great review! Did the remaining salt rinse out in the shower?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

Can a scalp massager exfoliate the scalp? Or does it have to be an actual product?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

@Keen @pelohello

Thank you so much Ladies for sharing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

@pelohello

I bought a similar tool, (as the one you posted) that is called a Scalp Exfoliator. 

I need to be extra cautious of the teeth.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @pelohello
> 
> I bought a similar tool, (as the one you posted) that is called a Scalp Exfoliator.
> 
> I need to be extra cautious of the teeth.



Where did you purchase your scalp exfoliator from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2015)

@pelohello

ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171821145623?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The teeth look dangerous, so I'll need to watch that.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's the one good thing about the Phytosquame.  Since its a cross between a liquid & an oil, there is nothing left, like granules, on the scalp.



where do you purchase the phyto?


----------



## imaginary (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Can a scalp massager exfoliate the scalp? Or does it have to be an actual product?



I use this currently, but I have to be extra cautious as I feel like it damages my hair sometimes (with that horrid tearing sound). It feels great and I enjoy it, but it doesn't get everything. My scalp is very sensitive to buildup so I pair this with more vigorous scalp massages before shampooing.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love komaza, I must say that I had given up on using their products until I realized that I was doing something that was causing the products not to work at their maximum best.
> 
> ...



@almond eyes you're welcome! I have liked everything that I have tried except the coconut damage control serum.


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @almond eyes you're welcome! I have liked everything that I have tried except the coconut damage control serum.



Do you know if it also removes sebum or just dead skin?

After reading your review I really want to try it, but I'll have to wait until the next sale.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 15, 2015)

Omg I need to exfoliate my scalp big time. It's always itchy even after a fresh shampoo.


----------



## moneychaser (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you!  I have been eyeing this Nixon product for awhile and this thread made me take the plunge.

http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Natural-Dermabrasion-Treatment-Unisex/dp/B00522PF60


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 15, 2015)

i have my hair in twists right now, but I'd like to try a scalp exfoliator.  



JunMom2Be said:


> Thank you!  I have been eyeing this Nixon product for awhile and this thread made me take the plunge.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Natural-Dermabrasion-Treatment-Unisex/dp/B00522PF60


Thanks, for this link.  This product looks promising


----------



## g.lo (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Can a scalp massager exfoliate the scalp? Or does it have to be an actual product?



Hi Thnk to certain extend  yes, as you can exfoliate using a paddle brush as well


----------



## g.lo (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @pelohello
> 
> ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171821145623?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ...


I wouldn't recommend that! it can scratch the scalp and we don't want that


----------



## g.lo (Sep 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> AWESOME video!!!! Very informative. BTW.. Ur accent is lovely



Merci


----------



## g.lo (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Due to the number of "Commercial" Scalp Exfoliators coming on the market, I feel there has to be some real truth to this whole theory regarding build up, follicle blockage, gunk etc........and the need for proper scalp exfoliation.
> 
> There is no telling how product usage and build up is effecting our scalps long term.
> 
> Or....could it be a 'marketing ploy'?



believe me it is not a marketing ploy, the consequences it is more on the long term, and I did say that in the video.
dead skin Build up can cause heavy shedding and potential hair loss.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 15, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 337113
> I bought this Ion scalp exfoliator today from Sally's for 7.49.
> 
> I rinsed then applied the exfoliator to my scalp. The tube exploded and I ended up with the scrubby stuff everywhere.  After massaging it in, rinsing and lathering with a clarifying poo, I still have granules in my hair. I just decided to towel dry and dc with Keracare Humecto. Hopefully the remaining salt rinses out in the shower.
> ...



Thank you for  your review, that is one of the reason I don't like sugar and salt based scrub for scalp.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Due to the number of "Commercial" Scalp Exfoliators coming on the market, I feel there has to be some real truth to this whole theory regarding build up, follicle blockage, gunk etc........and the need for proper scalp exfoliation.
> 
> There is no telling how product usage and build up is effecting our scalps long term.
> 
> Or....could it be a 'marketing ploy'?



I think the cowashing trend has led to scalp blockage, which makes products like scalp exfoliators necessary.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Sep 15, 2015)

Sephora had one scalp exfoliator product http://www.sephora.com/caviar-clinical-exfoliating-scalp-facial-P386314?skuId=1602895.  My scalp prior to using it was fine, but it felt a bit irritated or "clogged" from working out 5 times a week, even though i shampooed or rinsed my hair at least twice a week.  My scalp instantly felt better after using this product. Thanks for the information OP!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Im sitting here scratching my scalp with the finger on the trigger for my cart... lol



g.lo said:


> believe me it is not a marketing ploy, the consequences it is more on the long term, and I did say that in the video.
> dead skin Build up can cause heavy shedding and potential hair loss.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 16, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for the info. Im sitting here scratching my scalp with the finger on the trigger for my cart... lol


Loooool, go on spend.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 16, 2015)

I ordered the Phillip Kingsley one from Amazon. It came to $13 including shipping.


----------



## Nina_S (Sep 16, 2015)

JunMom2Be said:


> Thank you!  I have been eyeing this Nixon product for awhile and this thread made me take the plunge.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Natural-Dermabrasion-Treatment-Unisex/dp/B00522PF60



@JunMom2Be Thanks for posting this product - I just ordered one.  Some the reviewers posted that the bottle is intended for one use and you should dispose of the remainder.  They commented that made the product expensive.  One reviewer, said she simply covered the bottle with plastic wrap and use it for more treatments.  I'll see how much left after me and my daughter use it.

Thanks again!

Product Junkie # 246


----------



## kanozas (Sep 16, 2015)

Ayurveda approach:


http://www.indiacurry.com/women/herbalshampooingredients.htm

"
*Ayurveda Herbal Shampoo Ingredients*
Basic ingredient are: Shikakai, Reetha, Amla, Bhangra, Brahmi, and Hibiscus.
Optional ingredients include: Fenugreek, Neem, Lime juice, Almond, Mustard oil, Cinnamon and cloves, Chai (tea leaves)
Shampoo ingredients are optimized to cleanse scalp, moisturize scalp, prevent possible hair loss, prevent pre-mature grey hair, slightly restore natural black Indian hair color, promote thick hair grow. Modern studies have shown that Fenugreek seed promote hair growth, it is not a part of traditional Ayurveda claim."


----------



## Keen (Sep 16, 2015)

Nina_S said:


> @JunMom2Be Thanks for posting this product - I just ordered one.  Some the reviewers posted that the bottle is intended for one use and you should dispose of the remainder.  They commented that made the product expensive.  One reviewer, said she simply covered the bottle with plastic wrap and use it for more treatments.  I'll see how much left after me and my daughter use it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Product Junkie # 246



Hmm... Thanks for the info. I didn't read all that. lol. I also ordered a bottle. I'm waring crochet braids for protective styling. I've been doing sugar scrub in between installation. I will try this treatment this next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

In my post I stated that I beweaved you should exfoliate........

The _"Marketing Ploy" _piece was me being 'controversial'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

imaginary said:


> *where do you purchase the phyto?*



@imaginary

Here!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHYTO-PHYTO...-0-27-Fl-oz-/191192403564?hash=item2c83f48e6c


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2015)

I picked up a small bottle of the Nioxin shampoo since I was near an ulta. I plan to only use this once or twice a month.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 16, 2015)

I was just at Ulta and didn't see any of the products mentioned there.  The brands were, but not those specific products.


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 16, 2015)

The Phillip Kingsley Exfoliating Mask came........shampooed, rinsed, the pointed end which made it easy to apply to the parted hair. Massaged in applied Sweet Greens to length, slight tingling feeling on scalp, left on 20 minutes & rinsed.

I like the results, my scalp felt clean & refreshed. I had some mild itching and this mask seemed to have stopped it. Hair is moisturized and smooth from the deep conditioner. I will continue to use this combo and see if it helps with growth.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> 
> Here!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHYTO-PHYTO...-0-27-Fl-oz-/191192403564?hash=item2c83f48e6c



Thank you!!



blackviolet said:


> The Phillip Kingsley Exfoliating Mask came........shampooed, rinsed, the pointed end which made it easy to apply to the parted hair. Massaged in applied Sweet Greens to length, slight tingling feeling on scalp, left on 20 minutes & rinsed.
> 
> I like the results, my scalp felt clean & refreshed. I had some mild itching and this mask seemed to have stopped it. Hair is moisturized and smooth from the deep conditioner. I will continue to use this combo and see if it helps with growth.



You got the little tube right? How many uses do you think you can get from that?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2015)

snoop said:


> Do you know if it also removes sebum or just dead skin?
> 
> After reading your review I really want to try it, but I'll have to wait until the next sale.


Hi @snoop, good question. Let me ask Komaza b/c I don't know. I already have an email in to them on something else so I will see if I can squeeze this question in too.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 17, 2015)

Putting my Hercules Sagemann brush up for sale in the exchange forum. Just got it today, looked at it and realized that's going to be a no-go for my relaxed hair.... I'll do the Philip Kinsley and maybe the Phyto for scalp exfoliation instead.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Great review! Did the remaining salt rinse out in the shower?


No. Salt was still falling out during the detangling and braiding process lol. It's ok though. I know I used too much since the tube exploded.  I think if I had used less I wouldn't have had any problems


----------



## Ltown (Sep 17, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair ,  do you think the shea moisture purification mask do the job in exfoliating the scalp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *do you think the shea moisture purification mask do the job in exfoliating the scalp?*



@Ltown
Good Point.  It does have Kanolin Clay?  This is a good question for @g.lo

It is more creamier I assume than Bentonite and Terressential?

So, in essence, I'm really not sure?

I know they all are suppose to "Detox."


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking at Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo... Thanks @Nightingale for that suggestion. That would be easier to incorporate into my regimen as I started shampooing again recently....

Added the Nioxin to my Amazon cart. Will probably start this exfoliation routine in October.


----------



## blackviolet (Sep 17, 2015)

TE="imaginary, post: 21782897, member: 272822"]Thank you!!

You got the little tube right? How many uses do you think you can get from that?[/QUOTE]


Yes the small one, maybe 5-6  uses, my head isn't that big, close to peanut size glad I have the larger one coming that CodeRed  posted the link for.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 17, 2015)

blackviolet said:


> TE="imaginary, post: 21782897, member: 272822"]Thank you!!
> 
> You got the little tube right? How many uses do you think you can get from that?




Yes the small one, maybe 5-6  uses, my head isn't that big, close to peanut size glad I have the larger one coming that CodeRed  posted the link for.[/QUOTE]

Oh that's good to hear, I was worried that it would only serve for one use...


----------



## Kitamita (Sep 18, 2015)

@g.lo Thank you for sharing  this information. I want to try to exfoliate my scalp.  My scalp has been feeling congested since I have been co-washing my hair. I have a bottle latic acid and aloe gel I  was thinking of using. 

Though I do have a keratin treatment in my hair. I wasn't sure if that would strip that from my hair at the roots .

If you ladies have any advice let me know.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 18, 2015)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair ,  do you think the shea moisture purification mask do the job in exfoliating the scalp?



My hair and scalp always feel a little coated after using this mask by itself. I prefer to use my own clay mix.

People mentioned clay earlier. I use clay regularly- bentonite and rhassoul mixed. Would that do the job or is it still necessary (is there more benefit) to use one of these exfoliating products?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2015)

snoop said:


> Do you know if it also removes sebum or just dead skin?.



@snoop, Komaza said....

Pona only helps lift the buildup; helps to maintain a healthy scalp and promotes healthy growth.

Prevents hair loss and minimizes excessive hair shed.

Thickens hair shaft and stimulates hair growth.

Promotes healthy scalp and eliminates dandruff.

Prevents shampoos from completely stripping hair of necessary oil.

Great for those who suffer from folliculitis, psoriasis, and eczema

Pairs perfectly with the Anagen Elite for those who suffer from hair loss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair and scalp always feel a little coated after using this mask by itself. I prefer to use my own clay mix.
> 
> *People mentioned clay earlier. I use clay regularly- bentonite and rhassoul mixed. Would that do the job or is it still necessary (is there more benefit) to use one of these exfoliating products?*



@AbsyBlvd  This is probably a question for @g.lo

Thanks for your feedback on the SM Purification Masque


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 19, 2015)

i just used the phytopolene today 

http://www.sephora.com/phytopollein...d=1438050&icid2=_you may also like_p6039_link

i have such bad issues with buildup


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2015)

sharifeh said:


> *i just used the phytopolene today*
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/phytopolleine-botanical-scalp-treatment-P6039?skuId=1438050&icid2=_you may also like_p6039_link
> 
> i have such bad issues with buildup




@sharifeh 
I had this before.  I like it.  I thought I had some left, but can't find it.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2015)

Interesting thread and information, it seems that the recommended products can be expensive for those of us who use a lot of products and wash weekly. I will be following hoping for more reasonable price products. @Prettymetty thanks for Ion review. @IDareT'sHair , i've never seen Ouidad in my area but i'll be looking around. thanks


----------



## snoop (Sep 19, 2015)

@g.lo

The question I have is, how does a healthy amount of sebum for into the equation?

If we add oils and moisturizers to our hair because the curl pattern prevents is from getting that sebum coating down the strands, could we exfoliate to much as to not allow our scalp create that coating?   For example,  exfoliating once a week versus once a month?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Sep 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Looking at Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo... Thanks @Nightingale for that suggestion. That would be easier to incorporate into my regimen as I started shampooing again recently....
> 
> Added the Nioxin to my Amazon cart. Will probably start this exfoliation routine in October.


I just used the Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo yesterday, thanks to this thread.  The box says it's for crusty, flaky scalps so repeat the shampoo twice  and leave it on for several minutes. (It actually used the word crusty! ).  Since my scalp is neither flaky or crusty, I only shampooed once and left it on for about 15 minutes.  I can't really tell a difference, but I'm sure it had an effect if I could see it under the microscope.  I'll repeat every wash day for about 5 times, and then after that I'll probably use once per month.


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 19, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo has salicylic acid and is very reasonably priced.



It's currently on sale(20%) at Curlmart for those interested.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 19, 2015)

Ltown said:


> Interesting thread and information, it seems that *the recommended products can be expensive* for those of us who use a lot of products and wash weekly. I will be following hoping for more reasonable price products. @Prettymetty thanks for Ion review. @IDareT'sHair , i've never seen Ouidad in my area but i'll be looking around. thanks



I said the same thing. My head is LARGE so I have a lot of scalp to cover! I did some research and found two, cheaper options:

Carol's Daughter Lisa’s Hair Elixir Fortifying Scalp Spray. $22 for 4.25 oz *BUT right now, CD has a 40% off sale!* I paid a little over $13. Went ahead and ordered two to get free shipping. Still came out cheaper than some of the more expensive options.
Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment is on sale at Sallys for $5.00 for 8oz. I tried several Sallys and couldn't find it so you may have to order it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> I just used the Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo yesterday, thanks to this thread.  The box says it's for crusty, flaky scalps so repeat the shampoo twice  and leave it on for several minutes. (It actually used the word crusty! ).  Since my scalp is neither flaky or crusty, I only shampooed once and left it on for about 15 minutes.  I can't really tell a difference, but I'm sure it had an effect if I could see it under the microscope.  I'll repeat every wash day for about 5 times, and then after that I'll probably use once per month.



Good stuff. Thank you for the review! My scalp looks pretty healthy also...Maybe I'll use this a couple of times a month and get that Nioxin for a biannual exfoliation...

Lol at "crusty". I saw that when I was reading the description of what it's supposed to do


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 19, 2015)

@g.lo, I have 90% lactic acid that I dilute to various concentrations for various uses (face, body, lotion, etc).  What percent should I dilute it to in order to add it to the aloe gel?  And how long should I leave it on for?  Based upon what I used for my face when I first started peeling, I was thinking 15% for no more that 2 minutes, pre wash.

What do you recommend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

Ltown said:


> Interesting thread and information, it seems that the recommended products can be expensive for those of us who use a lot of products and wash weekly. I will be following hoping for more reasonable price products.  thanks for Ion review. , i've never seen Ouidad in my area but i'll be looking around. thanks



@Ltown

'Yep.  Check Marshall's and TJ Maxx  It was $9.99 and it's called Mediterranean Bay Leaf Scalp Exfoliator (in a Green Box)


----------



## jamaica68 (Sep 20, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> I just used the Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo yesterday, thanks to this thread.  The box says it's for crusty, flaky scalps so repeat the shampoo twice  and leave it on for several minutes. (It actually used the word crusty! ).  Since my scalp is neither flaky or crusty, I only shampooed once and left it on for about 15 minutes.  I can't really tell a difference, but I'm sure it had an effect if I could see it under the microscope.  I'll repeat every wash day for about 5 times, and then after that I'll probably use once per month.



I just used the same thing.  I'm also going to order the Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo(salicylic acid) from Curlmart since it's on sale and I'll rotate between the two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

@AgeinATL @Ltown 
The x5 Vials of the Phyto (although it said use once a week for x5 weeks) I said I was going to use them x1 per month.

I forgot I had them until I saw this thread.  I have x1 Vial left and recently ordered a tube of Kiehl's.  I hope it's not excessively 'grainy' or hard to wash out.

The Phyto was a watery/oily mix. 

I also have a Jar of Naturelle Grow's Espresso Chocolate Exfoliating Scrub (which I haven't used).


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @Ltown
> The x5 Vials of the Phyto (although it said use once a week for x5 weeks) I said I was going to use them x1 per month.
> 
> I forgot I had them until I saw this thread.  I have x1 Vial left and recently ordered a tube of Kiehl's.  I hope it's not excessively 'grainy' or hard to wash out.
> ...



I thought about getting the one by NG but I worried about the ease of washing it out. Whenever you do try it, please let me know your thoughts on it.

I will definitely post a review of the CD. Super excited to try it.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair , you and i have sensitive scalps so I'm be careful in exploring these scalp exfoliation.  i did a baking soda rinse earlier last week after using ORS sloe shampoo which clarifies and neutralize the hair too hair and scalp felt awesome.   i ordered aveda invanti shampoo and got a sample of the kit free and it was ok didnt sud  enough for my liking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

My Kiehl's Deep Exfoliating Micro Scrub came. 

It has an faint herbally scent (I think someone mentioned that upthread) and the beads are super, super fine.  I don't anticipate a problem rinsing it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

@Ltown

You are Absolutely right.  My Scalp can ack a pure-D natural born fool. 

So, I need to be careful.

Will steer completely clear away from any Citrusy Based stuff (for sure).  *thanks for the reminder*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> *I thought about getting the one by NG but I worried about the ease of washing it out. *Whenever you do try it, please let me know your thoughts on it.
> 
> I will definitely post a review of the CD. Super excited to try it.



@AgeinATL  Will definitely let you know about this.  I know @Rozlewis has used it several times. (NG's Espresso Scalp Exfoliator)


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 20, 2015)

This past Friday I used Giovanni Don't Be Flaky Anti-Dandruff Shampoo with 2% salicylic acid and my scalp feels "cleaner" and I'm not itching as I used to. I used it in the recent past and now wonder why I stopped I never repurchased when I ran out. 

I figured I may as well try something cheaper before moving up to the more expensive products. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> 'Yep.  Check Marshall's and TJ Maxx  It was $9.99 and it's called *Mediterranean Bay Leaf Scalp Exfoliator* (in a Green Box)



Strange, I can't even find it on their own website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

@greenandchic 

Here's how it looks

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...CH8QuxdqFQoTCMaB8576hsgCFQTwgAod6LoI6Q&adurl=


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

@greenandchic
TJ Maxx & Marshall's had all the Ouidad Salon Series Products from $6.99 - $9.99

There is a Thread on it a while back.  Lemme see if I can find it.

ETA:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/ouidad-salon-series-at-marhsalls.744527/


----------



## Lebiya (Sep 20, 2015)

I purchased Psoriasin therapeutic shampoo today. It has 3% salicylic acid. I will be using it this week at wash day before I do my mn/ hairddenalin/ayurvedic oil mixture. I am determined to get my desired growth come december. Do you hear me dammit!?!!!!   

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181453050803?_mwBanner=1


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> 
> Here's how it looks
> 
> http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=...CH8QuxdqFQoTCMaB8576hsgCFQTwgAod6LoI6Q&adurl=



Thanks, @IDareT'sHair! I guess Ouidad discontinued the product...



IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> TJ Maxx & Marshall's had all the Ouidad Salon Series Products from $6.99 - $9.99
> 
> There is a Thread on it a while back.  Lemme see if I can find it.
> ...



I did check one location and they didn't have any Ouidad products at all. Ill check another Marshall's this week - hopefully they'll have it.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @greenandchic
> TJ Maxx & Marshall's had all the Ouidad Salon Series Products from $6.99 - $9.99
> 
> There is a Thread on it a while back.  Lemme see if I can find it.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair because we wanted it and they probably searching it it won't appear in these stores anymore. Like that one hair product started with S it disappear.


----------



## Muse (Sep 21, 2015)

Great thread! I don't know why this didn't dawn on me sooner. I've had scalp problems since I've joined this board and now that I've read this thread I think it's because of the PJism. Before LHCF I stuck to a few products and that was it and I was going 3-4 weeks between washing (gross I know) and my scalp was not irritated like it is now. I wash weekly and I can barely make it. I'm now wondering if the itchy and flaky scalp is from buildup from using so many different products. Who knows what did what to my scalp.

I use natural deoderants with beeswax and that stuff sticks to my skin like glue. No matter how much soap I use I can't get it all off which contributes to bad odor and irritation so I mix a little baking soda with my soap for my underarms and it gets everything right off! Now I cannot believe I've never exfoliated my scalp like this. I know I've used all kinds of products with waxes, silicones, etc. in them so it makes sense to me that I should have been exfoliating my scalp regularly. Wow, just when I think I don't need to visit the hair side anymore I clicked out of boredom and may have found a simple solution to my problem.

 I am eyeballing the Alterna Scalp Facial because it's at my local Ulta. I'm going to try it and see if not exfoliating is the root of my problem.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 21, 2015)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair ,  do you think the shea moisture purification mask do the job in exfoliating the scalp?


Hi, 

Not sure would have to google the ingredients, but if it has clay and salicylic like the black soap shampoo, probably.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 21, 2015)

snoop said:


> @g.lo
> 
> The question I have is, how does a healthy amount of sebum for into the equation?
> 
> If we add oils and moisturizers to our hair because the curl pattern prevents is from getting that sebum coating down the strands, could we exfoliate to much as to not allow our scalp create that coating?   For example,  exfoliating once a week versus once a month?




The sebum that I am talking about here, are the one that hardened and clogged the follicle,  an exfoliation doesn't remove extra sebum 
I exfoliate weekly with my wash with no problem, and I do have a sensitive scalp that tend to be dry as well.with a dry scalp exfoliating helps a lot as it will stimulate my lazy sebaceous gland.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 21, 2015)

curlicarib said:


> @g.lo, I have 90% lactic acid that I dilute to various concentrations for various uses (face, body, lotion, etc).  What percent should I dilute it to in order to add it to the aloe gel?  And how long should I leave it on for?  Based upon what I used for my face when I first started peeling, I was thinking 15% for no more that 2 minutes, pre wash.
> 
> What do you recommend?



Sorry, I can't help with this. Hope a chemist can chime In.
I have used lactic acid on my face up to 40% but never experienced with scalp. And it does leave the skin so soft.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Sep 21, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> This past Friday I used Giovanni Don't Be Flaky Anti-Dandruff Shampoo with 2% salicylic acid and my scalp feels "cleaner" and I'm not itching as I used to. I used it in the recent past and now wonder why I stopped I never repurchased when I ran out.
> 
> I figured I may as well try something cheaper before moving up to the more expensive products.
> 
> ...



Did it dry your hair out?


----------



## Muse (Sep 21, 2015)

g.lo said:


> *The sebum that I am talking about here, are the one that hardened and clogged the follicle,  an exfoliation doesn't remove extra sebum *
> I exfoliate weekly with my wash with no problem, and I do have a sensitive scalp that tend to be dry as well.with a dry scalp exfoliating helps a lot as it will stimulate my lazy sebaceous gland.



@g.lo So the exfoliating doesn't take care of the hardened sebum clogging the follicles? Or are you saying it doesn't take care of the non-hardened excess sebum?


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 21, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> Did it dry your hair out?



Not really.  I focus it on my scalp (as much as possible) and its pretty gentle on my hair.  My hair wasn't _as_ soft as when I use moisturizing shampoos so I followed up with one for my 2nd wash but my hair didn't feel like straw either.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 21, 2015)

Great thread and wonderful information @g.lo


----------



## snoop (Sep 21, 2015)

Muse said:


> @g.lo So the exfoliating doesn't take care of the hardened sebum clogging the follicles? Or are you saying it doesn't take care of the non-hardened excess sebum?



I think she is saying the opposite :  it DOES remove hardened sebum, but shouldn't strip you of the softer (oily/waxy) sebum.


----------



## Muse (Sep 21, 2015)

snoop said:


> I think she is saying the opposite :  it DOES remove hardened sebum, but shouldn't strip you of the softer (oily/waxy) sebum.



Ok, I see now. Thanks @snoop


----------



## g.lo (Sep 21, 2015)

Muse said:


> @g.lo So the exfoliating doesn't take care of the hardened sebum clogging the follicles? Or are you saying it doesn't take care of the non-hardened excess sebum?


The exfoliation will take care of the the "dead skin", unless it does contain  ingredients like fruit enzyme, salicylic acids..
Any normal build up would be taken care by using a shampoo, an exfoliation it is mainly for dead skin accumulation, hence the reason you can use a paddle brush to do the job.
It is like washing your face, the cleanser takes care of the dirt, make up, excess oil.
Hardened sebum are found inside the follicle, the exfoliation will not disturb or dry out the soft sebum on the scalp surface.
In this picture, taken with a special lens on my microscope, any harden sebum inside the follicule will show as red/orange/yellow. When there is none the picture is pitch dark.


----------



## lunabelle (Sep 22, 2015)

Are there two scalp exfoliating shampoos by Phyto? I just bought one yesterday from Ulta called Phytheol Intense and it has 2% salicyclic acid in it. It comes in a silver bottle


----------



## kanozas (Sep 23, 2015)

I found this on "Mo Knows Hair"



She mentions CD's Elixir and some other tools, esp. for those in protective styles.   If I missed it, please advise but @g.lo  what do you recommend for those in braids?


----------



## TeeMBL (Sep 23, 2015)

Just wanted to reiterate this is a really great thread, and I appreciate the time you spent making the video.  Scalp build up makes complete sense.

I ordered the Nioxin exfoliating shampoo, which should be here today, and can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been on this forum a long time, so much so that I hardly even check the hair section any more. But this particular thread is a great reminder of why this site is so valuable. Thanks so much for this thread and for sharing this information, OP.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 23, 2015)

kanozas said:


> I found this on "Mo Knows Hair"
> 
> 
> 
> She mentions CD's Elixir and some other tools, esp. for those in protective styles.   If I missed it, please advise but @g.lo  what do you recommend for those in braids?




For braids and locks, it is best to avoid any scalp exfoliate with bits in it.
Choose something with salicylic acids or  AHAs


----------



## Allandra (Sep 28, 2015)

@CluelessJL

bumping for you


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

Bought Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo. Will use today.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally got the nioxin and redken intraforce. I didn't realise 6 came in the box I bought, which is awesome. So I'm probably gonna try the redken this weekend.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Bought Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo. Will use today.



Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Let us know what you think of it.



It didn't dry my hair out like I thought it would... It seems like it got everything clean. I used it as directed (lather, leave it on for a few minutes, rinse and repeat) while scrubbing my scalp with my fingers... my scalp looks and feels fine anyway so I'm going to use it once a week until it's gone to see if I feel any different or if my scalp improves beyond what it is now. I was itching for the last day and a half and that's why I decided to try it now... I'm not itching anymore but the shampoo may or may not be the cause of that. It says to use it twice a week but I think I'll us it once a week for a while, leaving it on long than the recommended time, to see how it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2015)

Haven't used the Kiehl's Deep Micro Exfoliating Scrub yet. 

I do like the fact that the grains are super fine and don't appear to be hard to rinse out. 

It is a gel/oil consistency (in a Tube) with an Herbal scent (as someone else posted).

Will use it next wash day, especially since I have Henna'ed and Indigo'ed and want to ensure that everything has been removed from my Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2015)

imaginary said:


> *redken intraforce. I didn't realise 6 came in the box I bought, which is awesome. So I'm probably gonna try the redken this weekend.*



@imaginary

I had this in an Amazon Cart but never checked out.  Please come back and leave your review.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> 
> I had this in an Amazon Cart but never checked out.  Please come back and leave your review.



For sure. So far I notice it has granules within, so I'm gonna be very careful with it.


----------



## CluelessJL (Oct 1, 2015)

Has anyone bought pure salicylic acid powder and added it to other products? Is that a good idea or a disaster in the making??


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 1, 2015)

This is such an informative thread, thanks for sharing your findings  I'm definitely on the lookout for a shampoo with salicylic acid.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok I tried the Redken Intraforce.

*Pros:*
1. Cheap. I paid about $9 on amazon for 6 25ml unidoses

2. The unidoses can stretch for more than one use. When I used it I know I used too much since I didn't have a mirror to see behind me, and I still have a little under a third left over.

3. I didn't really feel the little beads that I saw in it, and this is a pro for me because I was worried about scratching at my scalp and hair

4. It did get my scalp cleaner than I'm able to with just my fingers and scalp brush

*Cons:*
1. I was reading the ingredients list on the box and I saw that it has a silicone . Now I'm not anti-silicones, but putting it on my scalp is another thing entirely. I just made sure to leave the shampoo on my scalp on for a little extra while.

2. After I finished doing my hair, my scalp still had a tiny bit of build-up and a bit of an itch. I can't fault the product entirely since my scalp had a lot of buildup before I washed it and I figure I'll need a few uses of this to get my scalp to optimal.


And that's all I can think of right now. I didn't feel any tingling and I used my shampoo brush to help massage it in on my head so I wasn't sure if it was really working. But other than that it was a good experience. I wouldn't repurchase, but that's only cause I'm still thrown by putting silicones in a scalp exfoliant. That just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 3, 2015)

@imaginary

You can always make your own to make it healthier (that's what I do).  IMO, a scalp exfoliant containing silicone defeats the purpose.  I gave up cones.



imaginary said:


> Ok I tried the Redken Intraforce.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 1. Cheap. I paid about $9 on amazon for 6 25ml unidoses
> ...


----------



## meka72 (Oct 3, 2015)

I've been lurking in this thread since day 1 but just now purchased the Nioxin Dermabrasion Treatment and Scalp Renew Density Restoration Treatment.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 3, 2015)

Allandra said:


> @imaginary
> 
> You can always make your own to make it healthier (that's what I do).  IMO, a scalp exfoliant containing silicone defeats the purpose.  I gave up cones.



In the future I definitely will, since I'm a diy-er at heart. I just want to have more experience with the various enzyme-type products before I try it myself. I used to use a salicylic acid spot treatment that made my skin super tender and thin, so now I'm very wary when dealing with them...


----------



## CluelessJL (Oct 3, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Has anyone bought pure salicylic acid powder and added it to other products? Is that a good idea or a disaster in the making??



...anyone?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2015)

Will use the Kiehl's in the a.m. : 

_"Our deeply exfoliating scalp treatment formulated with Vitreoscilla Ferment, known to be rich in vitamins and minerals, helps to restore a healthy balance to the scalp.  
Combined with micronized Apricot Seed and Argan Shells to gently yet effectively exfoliate and loosen flakey buildup.  
Our formula helps to purify the scalp with gentle scrubbing.  This potent treatment prepares scalp for shampoo."  _


----------



## Muse (Oct 3, 2015)

imaginary said:


> Ok I tried the Redken Intraforce.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 1. Cheap. I paid about $9 on amazon for 6 25ml unidoses
> ...



I used the Alterna Scalp Facial and it worked very well. Yesterday was my second time using it but after the first time using it I felt that my scalp improved about 80% which is a huge improvement for me. It's even better now. I am hoping that after 1-2 more times I'll be back to 100%. I am so happy I clicked on this thread!


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 3, 2015)

imaginary said:


> Ok I tried the Redken Intraforce.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 1. Cheap. I paid about $9 on amazon for 6 25ml unidoses
> ...



@imaginary I stopped using Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Hair & Scalp Treatment (former HG) for the same reasons. I think the silicones deposited on my scalp over time.

I replaced PM with (silicone-free) Ouidad Salon Series Mediterranean Bay Leaf Exfoliating Hair & Scalp Treatment. It has tiny granules that dissolve and rinse clean.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 4, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> ...anyone?



I think that'd be a good idea just be wary about the dilution you use. Maybe look at some products geared towards the face to get an idea of the percentage of it to use. I have used crushed aspirin (easiest and cheapest form of salicylic acid) along with aha spot treatments on my face and they both work well. It's easy to overdo though, so just keep an eye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

Used the Kiehl's Deep Micro Exfoliating Scrub:

Parted off Hair in Sections.  Only use a finger tip. Easy to apply.  Easy to remove.  Mild 'tingle' (nothing intense).

Very clean scalp.  Glad I purchased this.

Will try Naturelle Grow's Espresso & Chocolate Scalp Scrub next. (already in my Stash).


----------



## ilong (Oct 4, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Has anyone bought pure salicylic acid powder and added it to other products? Is that a good idea or a disaster in the making??





imaginary said:


> I think that'd be a good idea just be wary about the dilution you use. Maybe look at some products geared towards the face to get an idea of the percentage of it to use. I have used crushed aspirin (easiest and cheapest form of salicylic acid) along with aha spot treatments on my face and they both work well. It's easy to overdo though, so just keep an eye.


ITA with  @imaginary - I would crush/dissolve aspirin or purchase a face scrub with 2% Salicylic Acid as opposed to using SA powder.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 4, 2015)

I just posted my dandruff and dry scalp issues have returned and then I found this thread. Right on time! Thanks for this thread. I'm hoping to get my growth back on track and I have noticed more shedding.


----------



## Muse (Oct 4, 2015)

Babygrowth said:


> I just posted my dandruff and dry scalp issues have returned and then I found this thread. Right on time! Thanks for this thread. I'm hoping to get my growth back on track and I have noticed more shedding.



What are you planning on trying?


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 5, 2015)

Every scalp treatment from komaza care is amazing (Vitamin Reign, Bountiful mane scalp serum and Pona hair & scalp treatment). Stopped my scalp itching in its tracks, where I had tried some many other products (including the neutrogena T/Sal shampoo with salicylic acid) to no avail . 

I especially like the Pona hair and scalp treatment.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool thread. I use bentonite clay, acv and aloe vera juice. I know it cleanses but wonder if it exfoliates?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 5, 2015)

THanks so much for this op I love science based hair videos 
I recently began using water only hair wash and my scalp has been doing much better I will try this 
I feel like I tried using salicylic acid for dandruff but that was before  I stopped using shampoo and conditioner which irritated my scalp and caused flakes I planned to wash my hair tomorrow so I will mix up some avg and glycolic acid to try Ill probably keep it at around 8% concentration for 3-5 minutes when I do my weekly peel


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 5, 2015)

I bought the PK Scalp Exfoliation and used it last night. I've been battling this dang summer flu and still haven't washed out the conditioner from last night. But will come back tomorrow with results. If anyone has used this please tell me if I was suppose to use the whole tube. My hair is super thick and it just seemed like I could never feel anything so I kept squirting out more until finally it didn't make sense not to put the whole tube in.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 5, 2015)

Think I will just try SM Purification Masque and the Vitagoods Scalp brush.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Oct 5, 2015)

I did the Nioxin last night. My scalp felt squeaky clean. Usually there's some flakes afterwards during styling but so far so good. I've also been having issues with buildup even after I washed. So far so good. I'm not sure how often I can use the Nioxin. I kind of want something I can use every time I wash though


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 5, 2015)

I went to TJ Maxxx and got a Peter Coppola paddle brush (with the ball bristles). I used it when I got home... What a great massage  I wanted to just keep brushing... Some hairs came out but they were mostly shed hairs. I'm going to do this before I do my pre - shampoo oiling and I'll still be using the Neutrogena T/Sal. I'll check at the end of the year to see how much growth I've gotten and what my scalp looks like. Exfoliating and massaging should give me not only a really healthy scalp but increased growth.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmmm...not sure what I was suppose to get with the PK , but there was absolutely no difference. Still itching....still have tender spots.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been using my Tangle Teaser brush to massage/exfoliate my scalp. I love the way it makes my scalp feel!


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 6, 2015)

@Muse I think I'm going to try a shampoo like the Shea Moisture or the Aveda. I'm also thinking about trying the Phytosquame @IDareT'sHair mentioned. Anything I can find at a decent price. Will definitely head to Marshalls. I know I don't want any scrub or brush. Back in my salon days my stylist used Nioxin and I loved it so I may try that although I know its not cheap, I had good experiences in the past.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 6, 2015)

Used Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp treatment over the weekend. Scalp feels clean and it was easy to use.

Prior to that I was using the Nioxon daily scalp leave-in. It made my scalp itch so I may put it away for now.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 6, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Used Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp treatment over the weekend. Scalp feels clean and it was easy to use.
> 
> Prior to that I was using the Nioxon daily scalp leave-in. It made my scalp itch so I may put it away for now.



That komaza is definitely the next on my list. I wish their sales were a little better though :/


----------



## kanozas (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## curlicarib (Oct 7, 2015)

So, in a squeeze bottle that I got from Sally's, I added 0.5 oz of 90% Lactic Acid to 5 ozs of aloe vera gel and mixed well.  If my math is correct, this mixture diluted the lactic acid down to about 8%.  Using the squeeze bottle I applied this mixture directly to my scalp and rubbed it in gently with the pads of my fingers. I let it sit for about 3 minutes and proceeded to shampoo and condition as normal.  I've done this treatment twice at 2-week intervals. 

I like it.  My scalp is clean, no itch and no discernible damage/issues to my strands so far.  This is good because damage to my hair was a concern when I first read this thread. 

I've never suffered with dandruff so no comment there.  I have suffered clogged follicles in the past that led to hair loss, so keeping my follicles clean and clear is particularly important to me.  So far I like this treatment will continue to do it once a month until the end of the year and reassess then.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 7, 2015)

hi all,

thank you so much for the inputs and suggestions.
Since I made the video, i haven't exfoliate my scalp because I want to experimentg with some DIY and post the results here. I will probably start with baking soda. I have a very busy schedule lately and will only be able to post end of the month.
if you have other stuff you would like me to test and post before and after, please let me know.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 7, 2015)

kanozas said:


>



@kanozas great the ingredient and price are just right.

ingredients
WATER ,BUTYLENE GLYCOL ,GLYCERIN ,SODIUM LAUROYL SARCOSINATE ,HEXYLENE GLYCOL ,PHENOXYETHANOL ,PEG-25 HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL ,PEG-40 HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL ,CAPRYLYL GLYCOL ,MENTHOL ,*SALICYLIC ACID* ,FRAGRANCE ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,SODIUM PCA ,AMINOMETHYL PROPANOL ,SORBIC ACID ,CITRIC ACID ,HYDROLYZED SILK ,MELALEUCA ALTERNIFOLIA (TEA TREE) LEAF O ,CAPRYLIC/CAPRIC TRIGLYCERIDE ,MENTHA PIPERITA (PEPPERMINT) OIL ,INULA CRITHMOIDE FLOWER/LEAF EXTRACT


----------



## kanozas (Oct 7, 2015)

Lactic acid....I'm wondering if lemon juice with yogurt would produce the same if you left it on for a lot longer.  I might try the Silk Elements because it's cheap lol.  Yogurt is even cheaper since I have it here at home haha.  Should we scritch the scalp beforehand?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 7, 2015)

kanozas said:


> Lactic acid....I'm wondering if lemon juice with yogurt would produce the same if you left it on for a lot longer.  I might try the Silk Elements because it's cheap lol.  Yogurt is even cheaper since I have it here at home haha.  Should we scritch the scalp beforehand?


I don't think so any acid imo will do its job and absorb.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 7, 2015)

@curlicarib

That mix sounds great. Where did you get the lactic acid?


----------



## curlicarib (Oct 7, 2015)

imaginary said:


> @curlicarib
> 
> That mix sounds great. Where did you get the lactic acid?



Hey @imaginary, I got it at www.lotioncrafter.com.  I like it because I can dilute it for various uses - face, body and now scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2015)

Made the mistake of getting the ion exfoliate.  Opened the tube and there's granules! But i spent my money and wasn't going back to Sally's so...

Now remember, im a 4c. I knew the risk. I put that on my scalp and scrub- a- dub. And it didnt rinse out 

A little more came out during shampoo tho and the rest slid out after DC. So no harm no foul.

My scalp and hair felt good. Honestly my hair loved it! So bouncy after and that's hard to get with a definitionless cotton ball.

Between the ion scrub and nioxin, I like the ion better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2015)

@DarkJoy 

@Prettymetty had the same experience upthread I think.

Good Review.


----------



## Beany (Oct 8, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> @g.lo
> 
> I use Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo (black line, old formula). Salicylic acid is the 4th ingredient. Should this product work?





Nightingale said:


> This is what I use too. I thought about getting another brand, but this shampoo lives up to it's name. Good and deep cleansing.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 8, 2015)

I know someone with really bad flaky scalp (you can see scales if you look closely).
Maybe TSal shampoo from Neutrogena could help?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 8, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> I know someone with really bad flaky scalp (you can see scales if you look closely).
> Maybe TSal shampoo from Neutrogena could help?


@Fine 4s

You should try scalp exfoliating.  Even T Sal shampoo from Neutrogena can still leave one with flakes.  Exfoliating the scalp (when done well / correctly) removes the built up (crusty) skin from the scalp.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 8, 2015)

@Allandra
Even if it's so bad it looks like a medical condition? He went to the derm about this and they really didn't give much info.
But I will start with a scrub then.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 8, 2015)

@Fine 4s

It wouldn't hurt to try.  Derms aren't into healing people.  They are into writing prescriptions and making money (over and over and over).




Fine 4s said:


> @Allandra
> Even if it's so bad it looks like a medical condition? He went to the derm about this and they really didn't give much info.
> But I will start with a scrub then.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey* SheScentit Fans:*

*BLUEBERRY COWASH*
INGREDIENTS:
Purified Water, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Marshamallow Althaea Officianalis Root Extract, Rice Bran(Oryza Sativa) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado Oil),  Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol,  Stearalkonium Chloride, Yucca (Yucca  Schidigera) Root Extract, Cetrimonium Chloride, Vegetable Glycerin, Vaccinium Corymbosum (Blueberry) Seed oil, Panthenol Vit B5, Fragrance, Germall Plus, *Lactic Acid*
________________

Was already gonna give this a try--so bought it. Why I gotta wait for BF?


----------



## julzinha (Oct 8, 2015)

Are there essential oils that exfoliate the scalp?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 8, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey* SheScentit Fans:*
> 
> *BLUEBERRY COWASH*
> INGREDIENTS:
> ...



With Lactic Acid being the last ingredient after fragrance and preservative, I'd guess it accounts for 1% or less of the product. That isn't enough to exfoliate.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> With Lactic Acid being the last ingredient after fragrance and preservative, I'd guess it accounts for 1% or less of the product. That isn't enough to exfoliate.


Aww man. I tried!


----------



## Muse (Oct 9, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> Every scalp treatment from komaza care is amazing (Vitamin Reign, Bountiful mane scalp serum and Pona hair & scalp treatment). Stopped my scalp itching in its tracks, where I had tried some many other products (including the neutrogena T/Sal shampoo with salicylic acid) to no avail .
> 
> I especially like the Pona hair and scalp treatment.



Im going to try the Pona scalp treatment. This Alterna one is way too expensive like $36 for 3 oz. Also, you have to wet your hair before you apply. I like that the Pona can be added to dry hair. I have a vibrating scalp massager that I can use in conjunction with the oil. I'll update after I have tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2015)

julzinha said:


> *Are there essential oils that exfoliate the scalp?*



@julzinha

Julz:

Not sure about EO's, but based on some _kitchentican_ research I did after being in this thread, listed Moringa as an exfoliant (is that even a word?)

Anyway, I have Moringa Tea and used it last wash day as a rinse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 11, 2015)

So, I just bought the Shea Moisture deep cleansing shampoo. I also plan to buy the Alterna scalp facial and or phytosquame soon.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 11, 2015)

I just bought the SE Scalp Exfoliator but I washed today beforehand.  Going to have to wait.  HOpefully, I get good results while I'm in braids.


----------



## julzinha (Oct 11, 2015)

kanozas said:


> I just bought the SE Scalp Exfoliator but I washed today beforehand.  Going to have to wait.  HOpefully, I get good results while I'm in braids.


It looks like a good product I might pick it up.

I'm not on an exfoliating regimen right now. It's hard to guess the condition of my scalp, but I've been putting Trader Joes tingle tea tree poo directly on my scalp when I wash and my scalp has been feeling great and looking extremely clean.


----------



## julzinha (Oct 11, 2015)

Have any of you ladies used the Neutragena T/Sal Shampoo? If so how do you like it?


----------



## kanozas (Oct 12, 2015)

Okay, so I used SE Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment and massaged, left in for about 10 min.  (it states 3-5 but I have a patch of crusties) and it lifted it.  I know that sounds gross.  But this is promising.  Going to have to treat for awhile but with JBCO application and pre-cleanse treatments, I'm sure I'll get it under control and possibly eradicate it.  My scalp is extra tight and dry this week...weather change?  I like it.  My scalp felt very soothed and clean.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 12, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Have any of you ladies used the Neutragena T/Sal Shampoo? If so how do you like it?



I tried it my last wash and liked it a lot. I diluted it in an applicator bottle (.5 oz + 4 oz water) and applied it to my roots and length. As directed, I let it sit for a few minutes and when I rinsed it out my hair felt clean, but not squeaky clean or dried out. Since I've been using SM Deep Cleansing poo for awhile now, I didn't have any flakes to clear up, but my scalp felt good and itch free after washing with T/Sal. I also like that I can find it on the ground, unlike SM Deep Cleansing which isn't in most stores anymore.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 12, 2015)

@julzinha 

CodeRed on T/Sal:



CodeRed said:


> It didn't dry my hair out like I thought it would... It seems like it got everything clean. I used it as directed (lather, leave it on for a few minutes, rinse and repeat) while scrubbing my scalp with my fingers... my scalp looks and feels fine anyway so I'm going to use it once a week until it's gone to see if I feel any different or if my scalp improves beyond what it is now. I was itching for the last day and a half and that's why I decided to try it now... I'm not itching anymore but the shampoo may or may not be the cause of that. It says to use it twice a week but I think I'll us it once a week for a while, leaving it on long than the recommended time, to see how it does.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 13, 2015)

kanozas said:


> Okay, so I used SE Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment and massaged, left in for about 10 min.  (it states 3-5 but I have a patch of crusties) and it lifted it.  I know that sounds gross.  But this is promising.  Going to have to treat for awhile but with JBCO application and pre-cleanse treatments, I'm sure I'll get it under control and possibly eradicate it.  My scalp is extra tight and dry this week...weather change?  I like it.  My scalp felt very soothed and clean.




Is the brand Silk Elements? I'm interested because I'm thinking about getting set of twists done for fall.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 20, 2015)

Update: So I exfoliated my scalp on 10/3 With a 12-13% solution of Lactic acid and Aloe vera juice. Sprayed it on and let it sit with a cap for 15-20 minutes. and then rinsed and applied plain aloe vera. Then styled. I didnt condition. 
I havent washed my hair since (its cold)
My scalp has not flaked at all; it sometimes has a weird scent thats gone; my scalp doesnt particularly itch but it also hasnt itched; My hair hasnt been dry from the acid or whatever. Im going to go ahead and wash my hair this weekend.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> I know someone with really bad flaky scalp (you can see scales if you look closely).
> Maybe TSal shampoo from Neutrogena could help?


My scalp used to look like that where I could literally pull flakes off my scalp and they were kinda scaly. It got much better after I stopped using harsh ingredients and then even better when I stopped using store bought products then the flakes were barely noticeable when I did WOW(thats actually why I started WOW) and now I havent seen any since I used that lactic acid mask.
Im going ot try to see how long I can go until the flakes come back so I can start a schedule.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 20, 2015)

I am using Komaza's Pona Scalp Exfoliator. It really felt amazing when I put it on my scalp. 

This thread has been useful.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 20, 2015)

@nlamr2013

What's WOW? The Tsal 'poo seems to be working a little bit since I don't see as much on his scalp. This only after 2 maybe three uses. I'm thinking that with the addition of a scalp scrub, this embarrassing issue could subside. You can see flakes sitting on top of his low fro because when he combs his hair, they come up. Poor guy...


----------



## veesweets (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been using the Lisa Hair Elixir Fortifying Scalp Spray by Carols Daughter the last several weeks. Really like it! I don't get that mid week scalp itch anymore. Its really easy to quickly spray on for prepooing and rinses just as easy. It has an earthy menthol/eucalyptus type of scent, so I never leave it in longer than 30 mins (directions say you only need 5 mins). I wish the bottle was bigger, but I've noticed that CD has some really good sales so I'm not that worried about price.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 20, 2015)

Wildchild453 said:


> Is the brand Silk Elements? I'm interested because I'm thinking about getting set of twists done for fall.


  Yes, it's the Silk Elements.  It might be a little difficult to find, though.  Our Sally's only had 2 of them in the store and I think that's all they ordered.


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I found the Philip Kingsley one here for $6.67:
> 
> http://www.lifeandlooks.com/en/Philip-Kingsley-Exfoliating-Scalp-Mask/m-18197.aspx
> 
> Thinking about trying it. My scalp looks really healthy and it says it's only for dry, flakey scalps but it won't hurt to do it a few times a year just to make sure nothing is congested or clogged.



Just bought this on sunday, hopefully it can help me because my dandruff is crazy!


----------



## kanozas (Oct 20, 2015)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Just bought this on sunday, hopefully it can help me because my dandruff is crazy!




Just to note, dandruff is not dry skin but is a fungal/mushroom.  Use in conjunction with something that will kill it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought the Silk Elements scalp treatment today from Sally's. I plan on washing my hair Friday. I'll be back with a review


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2015)

kanozas said:


> Just to note, dandruff is not dry skin but is a fungal/mushroom.  Use in conjunction with something that will kill it.


Oh my gosh, what do I use?? Head and shoulders?


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 22, 2015)

ilong said:


> @g.lo - great and  very informative thread.  Thank you.  I can't use any acids on my scalp now, but perhaps later I will try either ACV or a Facial wash which contains 3% SA.  I can't see how doing so once or twice a year can  - if anything I'm sure it will help


ACV works wonders on my scalp and clears up my seborrheic dermatitis and it is natural and inexpensive. I prepoo with a shower cap for about 20-30 mins and then wash and dc.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 22, 2015)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Oh my gosh, what do I use?? Head and shoulders?




Denorex, T-Sal, Selsun Blue, Kiehl's, Nizoral, Jason's, Matrix, T-Gel, Redken's, make a Neem oil shampoo, Henna shampoo....there are many of them.   I think that if you get that under control, then use the pre-cleanse once in a while to just deep clean the scalp of skin...or maybe together.  Just saying the SE Pre-cleanse won't cure dandruff.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Oct 23, 2015)

Amethyst67 said:


> ACV works wonders on my scalp and clears up my seborrheic dermatitis and it is natural and inexpensive. I prepoo with a shower cap for about 20-30 mins and then wash and dc.



What ratio do you dilute this to?


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> What ratio do you dilute this to?


Since I have seborrhea can dermatitis I just use full acv with nothing added and then follow up with my Nizoral the prescription strength which also removes dht from my scalp.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> What ratio do you dilute this to?


Some use half water and half acv.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Have any of you ladies used the Neutragena T/Sal Shampoo? If so how do you like it?


I used it a long time ago but it has never done anything for my seborrheic dermatitis. Girl acv does wonders for my scalp even when I was relaxed. You can look up my old profile and avatar. I used to be brick house but for some reason me and Beverly was having problems with the renewal and I just created a new profile. I was once at mbl relaxed but I just did the bc in April.


----------



## Amethyst67 (Oct 23, 2015)

kanozas said:


> Just to note, dandruff is not dry skin but is a fungal/mushroom.  Use in conjunction with something that will kill it.


Yes. Acv will definitely kill it.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 25, 2015)

So I've tried the Nioxin dermabrasion and I really like it. 

Initial thoughts: 

I double checked the ingredients and no silicones (yay) but it does have a lot of different exfoliates. I'm gonna refrain from using this one too often as it seems more heavy duty. I could feel it kind of tingling after a while, but not in a soothing peppermint like tingle, but in a slightly warm and prickly kind of way. I left it on for about 15mins or so.

I think one bottle can stretch for about three (or four if you're not heavy handed like me) uses, so you get a good enough value. So I think after this one I'm going to get the Komaza Care pona treatment for more frequent use and then more of this one for every couple of months or so.

My scalp feels pretty good right now. It's super clean and it's actually not itching at all. Sidenote: I did a HOT with neem oil prior and didnt rinse my scalp before using the nioxin so maybe that had an effect as well.


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I am using Komaza's Pona Scalp Exfoliator. It really felt amazing when I put it on my scalp.
> 
> This thread has been useful.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try waiting for another Komaza sale so that I can purchase this.  I think my scalp could use the exfoliation.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 26, 2015)

snoop said:


> I'm going to try waiting for another Komaza sale so that I can purchase this.  I think my scalp could use the exfoliation.




I must say when I use it I can feel my scalp getting tingly. To conserve the product I use it like a grease rather than run the nozzle down my scalp. I think I can use this product for at least a good three to five months. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Saga (Oct 26, 2015)

So on saturday night I put some pure undiluted ACV in a spray bottle and spray my scalps, parting every which way so that it coast it evenly. I had to hold my head back to keep the drippies from getting in my eyes. Then I massages my scalp with the pads of my fingers. A YTber suggested leaving it over night depending on the severity so I decided to go with that method. MY hair was in some very loose twists.

They next day I washed my hair with Head and Shoulder green apple shampoo. I washed it out with the nozzle attachment on my shower to get as close to the scalp as possible and ran the water down the lenght of my hair using my fingers to guide the debris out.

I just got my scalp exfoliator in the mail. I plan to repeat the process this weekend replacing the acv with the scalp exfoliator and then going forward just use the vinegar to see if it can keep the flakies at baya. So far my scalp looks much better but I still see a few flakes here and there.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Oct 28, 2015)

Amethyst67 said:


> Yes. Acv will definitely kill it.


how pften did you apply acv before you noticed results?


----------



## Saga (Oct 29, 2015)

I came in to update, I have not had an ichy scalp ALL WEEK LONG!!!!! I am so HYPE yall!!!


----------



## Lady S (Nov 15, 2015)

Question for the ladies that have used the chemical exfoliants, notice in the condition of your hair?  I know the fruit acids and salicylic acids aren't like battery acid, but I am concerned they would damage my hair.


----------



## julzinha (Nov 15, 2015)

Lady S said:


> Question for the ladies that have used the chemical exfoliants, notice in the condition of your hair?  I know the fruit acids and salicylic acids aren't like battery acid, but I am concerned they would damage my hair.


I don't see any harm in my hair, but the point of exfoliation is to nourish your scalp. I focus my T/sal poo on my scalp only, not my hair.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Nov 16, 2015)

I've put ACV directly on my scalp for 30 mins with a cap on before shampooing. All it did was the burn the mess out of my scalp and my dandruff still came back...

I have serebreal dermentitus (butchered the spelling sorry)

Will these exfoliaters help or hurt me if I can't even handle non diluted ACV and my dandruff came back full force 2 days later?

Oh and I use kinky curly come clean. Here the ingredients. Does it exfoliate the scalp?

Purified water, organic mandarin orange fruit, organic marigold flower, organic white willow bark, organic sea kelp, c14-16 olefin, sulfonate and cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut derived), phytic acid, citric acid, sea salt, phenoxyethanol, natural fragrance


----------



## julzinha (Nov 16, 2015)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I've put ACV directly on my scalp for 30 mins with a cap on before shampooing. All it did was the burn the mess out of my scalp and my dandruff still came back...
> 
> I have serebreal dermentitus (butchered the spelling sorry)
> 
> ...



Have you tried Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Nov 16, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Have you tried Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo?



I have. Extra strength, I tried head and shoulders, another over counter shampoo for scalp psoriasis, and a medicated shampoo and oil from my dermatologist. All of them either didn't work at all and my scalp felt no relief or only worked for a few days.

I've used the KCCC shampoo once and I straightened my hair. In 2 days it would be a week since I washed my hair and my scalp hasn't turned white -which is the beginning sign of it about to flake like crazy) so I was asking if the KCCC could be used as an exfoliant or if I should buy one of the products mentioned here to use along with it? My hair likes being shampood but I'm going to see how long it takes for my scalp to start turning white. I'll update you guys


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 10, 2015)

I tried this with organic coconut palm sugar and grape seed oil. It was very messy, but my scalp does n't have that layer of buildup that i can sometimes scratch off even after shampooing. For that alone I'm grateful.  I'll post back.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm using the Alterna Caviar now and.....It's so messy. After half of my head getting it all over my hair and not my scalp I learned to squeeze a ton of it out in my hand then parted and applied it. Anyone else using this item?


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 20, 2015)

Eh.  I like how it lathered. But I swear there's still little beads in my hair even though I rinsed for ages. Also, the little scrubber on the top is rough!
My typical routine: LUSH Superbalm between exfoliating my scalp. I use ACV every time.

ETA: yup.  Combed my hair this morning and twisted it. Minuscule blue beads everywhere! No more


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 20, 2015)

I haven't used my Silk Elements scalp treatment in a while. Maybe I can use it for a few minutes before I wash my hair Thursday.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> I'm using the Alterna Caviar now and.....It's so messy. After half of my head getting it all over my hair and not my scalp I learned to squeeze a ton of it out in my hand then parted and applied it. Anyone else using this item?



@Phoenix14

I use the Alterna Caviar and I have not had an issue with it. I part my hair and squeeze out a little which I apply directly to my scalp and use the scrubber that comes with the bottle. I scrub gently and so far so good. I shampoo after and have not seen any residue. Good luck with it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't used my Silk Elements scalp treatment in a while. Maybe I can use it for a few minutes before I wash my hair Thursday.


I didn't know Silk Elements had a scalp treatment. I'm in lurve with the heat protectant that has the silk protein in it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 22, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> I didn't know Silk Elements had a scalp treatment. I'm in lurve with the heat protectant that has the silk protein in it.


I got it from Sally's. It has peppermint oil which I love... I like it a lot better than the Ion scalp exfoliator.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks! That's where I got the heat protectant from. Great to know.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 23, 2015)

I went to an Aveda store today and the SA was able take close up photos of my scalp using a microscopic camera. Apparently its something that all Aveda stores (not the salons or the institutes) can do.  The camera is about the size of a smart phone - very small for what it does. My scalp was mostly clear with a few flakes (6 days since shampooing and 3 since cowashing) but it was a little inflamed because I've been scratching a lot. I decided to use my Giovanni dandruff shampoo - the one with salicylic acid 2% to help with some of the flakes. I will use a calming oil on my scalp after DCing.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2015)

werenumber2 said:


> Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo has salicylic acid and is very reasonably priced.


Thanks for posting this. I have this shampoo. Going to read the ingredients list.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 24, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> I went to an Aveda store today and the SA was able take close up photos of my scalp using a microscopic camera. Apparently its something that all Aveda stores (not the salons or the institutes) can do.  The camera is about the size of a smart phone - very small for what it does. My scalp was mostly clear with a few flakes (6 days since shampooing and 3 since cowashing) but it was a little inflamed because I've been scratching a lot. I decided to use my Giovanni dandruff shampoo - the one with salicylic acid 2% to help with some of the flakes. I will use a calming oil on my scalp after DCing.



That sounds really cool. Did you just go and ask for a scalp picture lol? Did you actually buy anything there?


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 24, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> That sounds really cool. Did you just go and ask for a scalp picture lol? Did you actually buy anything there?



The SA actually asked me if I wanted to have one done. I had no idea they're able to do that. I didn't buy anything this time around - I just redeemed a birthday gift certificate for a free product they send annually.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2016)

Bumping for @snookes


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 3, 2016)

Great thread. 

I think I will try out my Neutragena salicylic body (or face) wash, and concentrate it on my scalp before I shampoo with the green ORS shampoo. 

I remember a while back ago I was using WEN pretty consistently as directed. And my hair started coming out. Just long hairs sliding out if my scalp in the wash. It was horrifying. Then I read somewhere on FB that they had been sued for that. At that point it had occurred to me that ANY co washing might not be good for me. I never really got into CO washing because I liked a cleaner feeling to my scalp. 

I am going to try this and report back. At this point I do not have scalp issues that I know of. But I've been using the Eco styled gel a lot as of late.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 3, 2016)

dp


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 3, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I have. Extra strength, I tried head and shoulders, another over counter shampoo for scalp psoriasis, and a medicated shampoo and oil from my dermatologist. All of them either didn't work at all and my scalp felt no relief or only worked for a few days.
> 
> I've used the KCCC shampoo once and I straightened my hair. In 2 days it would be a week since I washed my hair and my scalp hasn't turned white -which is the beginning sign of it about to flake like crazy) so I was asking if the KCCC could be used as an exfoliant or if I should buy one of the products mentioned here to use along with it? My hair likes being shampood but I'm going to see how long it takes for my scalp to start turning white. I'll update you guys


What's your diet like ? Could that be a trigger ?


--------
Perhaps that's why I stopped shedding once I started using Lush poo bars ,they re exfoliating and cleansing . I was shedding an awful lot before

@winterinatl  co washing caused a lot of shedding to me aswell


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kindheart said:


> What's your diet like ? Could that be a trigger ?



Actually my dandruff stayed away for a while week twice using that stuff. My scalp loves but my hair gets way too dry using it on a weekly basis. I also noticed my scalp doesn't itch/no white scalp when my hair is straight. My theory is my scalp is dry (I'm switching to just co washing once a week instead of shampooing and just clarifying when I need to) and my hair scalp can't air dry. I really feel like that's the main culprit. Anytime I use my blow dryer my scalp is as happy as can be. I'm going to try blow drying my scalp after every time I wet it and document my progress


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 3, 2016)

Kindheart said:


> What's your diet like ? Could that be a trigger ?
> 
> 
> --------
> ...


The sad thing is, it wasn't even that long! Maybe one summer of co washing with WEN. 

So, I used the T/Sal from Neutragena (6.99). I thought better of using my face wash because I read somewhere it may damage the hair. However I suspect that's hogwash bc sulfates are sulfates...

Anyway, I rinsed, then towel blotted until damp, and tried to apply directly to scalp via section ing  I squirted some on countertop and put it on fingers to apply. It lathers easily and copiously. I massaged into scalp well. Left on 5 minutes, rinsed. Shampooed with ORS Creamy Aloe. Now I'm deep conditioning with silicon mix and that conditioner Kenechom. 

My scalp feels...more "open". I felt weird applying goop on it right after. Because these conditioners sure are comedones. I hope this benefits me some way.


----------



## aharri23 (Jan 4, 2016)

Does the SM Purification Masque exfoliate?


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2016)

aharri23 said:


> Does the SM Purification Masque exfoliate?



It's quite a smooth creamy texture, not sure how well it exfoliates. I love the smell but it leaves my hair and scalp feeling coated. I just stick to clay and the occasional shampoo.


----------



## greenmetro99 (Jan 6, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> can you just use a comb and brush?



Ive been lightly exfoliating with a fine tooth comb for 2 decades with no problems....My hair is long, thick, and scalp is healthy.


----------



## ejfel (Jan 6, 2016)

greenmetro99 said:


> Ive been lightly exfoliating with a fine tooth comb for 2 decades with no problems....My hair is long, thick, and scalp is healthy.


That's what we did back in the day, scratch the scalp with a comb. I'm now worried though that it may inflame the scalp or tear the skin, but I guess if you don't do it too hard it shouldn't be an issue.
For those with scalp issue, have ya'll tried *Borax*? I remember 3.5 years ago I had issues with a lot of itching, and tried using it base on a tread I read on here, and it worked for me. It's sold in places like kmart/target, sometimes cvs and family dollar. I recently bought a box for a cleanse I thought about doing.

eta the link for the borax tread https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/borax-has-saved-my-scalp.582811/


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2016)

I used Silk Elements scalp treatment tonight before I washed my hair. I don't know if it was that or the prepoo (Kerastase Therapiste), but my hair feels like silk right now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 6, 2016)

I've decided I'm going to brush my scalp as a method of exfoliation. It's easy, cheap and feels really nice. I can only do it for a few weeks after my relaxer because my new growth doesn't really allow for more than that but I enjoy it.


----------



## curlicarib (Jan 6, 2016)

winterinatl said:


> The sad thing is, it wasn't even that long! Maybe one summer of co washing with WEN.
> 
> So, I used the T/Sal from Neutragena (6.99). I thought better of using my face wash because I read somewhere it may damage the hair. However I suspect that's hogwash bc sulfates are sulfates...
> 
> ...



I'm going to try the body wash this week.  I thought about it last week and forgot to try it.  I'm going to put it in a applicator bottle and apply directly to my scalp.  I'll follow up with a moisturizing shampoo.

I don't think it will damage my hair.  As you said sulfates are sulfates.


----------



## 11228 (Jan 18, 2016)

I washed with the Nioxin Scalp renew and my scalp feels cleaner than it's ever felt. Bad news is that I can't get rid of the lifted dead cells even after several shampoos. 

I guess I know without a doubt that it worked but those damn things!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 19, 2016)

Very interesting video and thread.

I have in my stash, Phtyoneutre Clarifying Shampoo that contains witch hazel among other ingredients.  Will that work?

My other idea, since it worked really well for my skin, was mix clay with a few crushed up aspirins, etc.  That was actually pretty inexpensive to make.  Hmmm, let me find that recipe.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 6, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Very interesting video and thread.
> 
> I have in my stash, Phtyoneutre Clarifying Shampoo that contains witch hazel among other ingredients.  Will that work?
> 
> My other idea, since it worked really well for my skin, was mix clay with a few crushed up aspirins, etc.  That was actually pretty inexpensive to make.  Hmmm, let me find that recipe.


Please and thank you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 6, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I haven't used my Silk Elements scalp treatment in a while. Maybe I can use it for a few minutes before I wash my hair Thursday.


I thought about you when I was in Sally's today. I was like "what was that Silk Elements thing Pretty Metty said?" Then I remembered this thread lol. I ended up showing the picture of the bottle to the cashiers because they didn't know what the heck I was talking about


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2016)

I just bought From ebay:

6 bottles of Nioxin Scalp Renew Natural Dermabrasion Treatment

6 bottles of Nioxin Scalp Renew Density Restoration. 

I've been hearing some good things about this product. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Phoenix14 (Feb 7, 2016)

Returned the Alterna to Sephora. Going to try Aveda shampoo today.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

whosthatcurl said:


> Please and thank you.



The basic recipe requires adding 2-3 aspirin to your clay mix.  You can crush them or dissolve in your liquid before adding to dry clay.

You want to use uncoated aspirin, NOT the ones with a thick coating.  I found them at a local dollar store.  

So,

Aspirin 
Clay of your choice, roughly 2 tsp but add more if desired
Oil of choice, roughly 1-2 tsp
Aloe Vera gel, juice or plain water added until you reach your desired consistency.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2016)

Phoenix14 said:


> Returned the Alterna to Sephora. Going to try Aveda shampoo today.


@Phoenix14, Please Come back and let us know how the Aveda shampoo worked. I saw it on several sites I visited and it's pretty expensive. Have you used it before?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Phoenix14, Please Come back and let us know how the Aveda shampoo worked. I saw it on several sites I visited and it's pretty expensive. Have you used it before?


Just read a few reviews of this shampoo on several sites and it got some very mixed ones so I'll pass on this one and stick with Nioxin Scalp Renew and Kerastase Chronologiste.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Phoenix14, Please Come back and let us know how the Aveda shampoo worked. I saw it on several sites I visited and it's pretty expensive. Have you used it before?



I've never used it before. I bought the travel size at a salon. I think I'm going to try and track down the Philip Kingsley or else the Nioxin will be my go to. I may use the Aveda in between Nioxin uses.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm doing my first scalp renew treatment tomorrow.  If I like it I will buy the 6 pack and do it once a month.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm doing my first scalp renew treatment tomorrow.  If I like it I will buy the 6 pack and do it once a month.


Let us know how you like it okay @Prettymetty?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm using the Silk Elements Pre Cleanse Scalp treatment. I like how tingly it feels, plus I can see the dirt come off.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 9, 2016)

I also really like the silk elements. I use it in conjunction with neem oil as a pre-treatment and it works well for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 11, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm doing my first scalp renew treatment tomorrow.  If I like it I will buy the 6 pack and do it once a month.


What happened? How did the Scalp Renew compare to the SE Pre Cleanse Scalp Treatment?


----------



## imaginary (Feb 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened? How did the Scalp Renew compare to the SE Pre Cleanse Scalp Treatment?



I've used both and I think the nioxin is slightly stronger. The SE tingles are a bit stronger/quicker to start but the nioxin cleans my scalp a little better overall. I offset this by just leaving the SE on for 4-5mins longer.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What happened? How did the Scalp Renew compare to the SE Pre Cleanse Scalp Treatment?


I put off washing my hair until today.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2016)

My Nioxin Scalp Renew will be here by Monday


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2016)

I did the Nioxin scalp treatment Wednesday.  I followed the directions and let it process for 10 minutes. It burned a bit, but once I rinsed it my scalp felt great. The bottle says to discard the rest, but I'm saving it for next time. I hope this gives me a growth spurt.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 19, 2016)

Used my Silk Elements Scalp Treatment tonight. My scalp was very itchy and needed a bit more of attention than usual.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 20, 2016)

11228 said:


> I washed with the Nioxin Scalp renew and my scalp feels cleaner than it's ever felt. Bad news is that I can't get rid of the lifted dead cells even after several shampoos.
> 
> I guess I know without a doubt that it worked but those damn things!



 I purchased this too along with the scalp serum since I got them in a set at a good price. How do you use it though?  I looked online and they said to part the hair and put it on your scalp but if I recall you have.to be quick with it and not save any leftovers.  Is this true?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I purchased this too along with the scalp serum since I got them in a set at a good price. How do you use it though?  I looked online and they said to part the hair and put it on your scalp but if I recall you have.to be quick with it and not save any leftovers.  Is this true?


@ajargon02, 

Check the Nioxin site. They actually have a video of the application process and it didn't look like they were using any special speedy application to me. You can find the video on youtube.

I believe they ask you to discard the remainder because the nozzle of the bottle seemingly touches the client's scalp and I'm guessing they don't want to use that same one on another client.

Remember this is a professional product. This is just my thought by the way. I have no other idea why they'd ask you to throw the rest away. Unless of course, once opened, it might oxidize quickly and therefore not be beneficial, idk.

This would make sense if the product has exfoliating properties in it like aha acids etc, in it. Once tightly shut though, it should still be good for a month I'm thinking.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 23, 2016)

Phoenix14 said:


> Returned the Alterna to Sephora. Going to try Aveda shampoo today.


 I bought the Alterna today from Ulta but will return it tomorrow because of your review, thanks.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Used my Silk Elements Scalp Treatment tonight. My scalp was very itchy and needed a bit more of attention than usual.



I used this this weekend , I really liked it . my scalp felt so light & clean


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 27, 2016)

Now everyone is getting in on the scalp exfoliation game.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205390169542849&id=1507606452


----------



## snoop (Feb 28, 2016)

I used the Komaza Pona exfoliant today.  At first I didn't notice anything, but by the time I finished the whole wash processes, it did feel like my scalp was cleaner.

How often are you guys exfoliating?  Are you noticing any increased growth or improved health of your hair by doing so?


----------



## Thann (Mar 6, 2016)

I used the Noixin Scalp Renew three days ago. 

Prior to using my hair was really dry, my scalp constantly had flaking to point I had tender spots. I was also dealing with above average shedding. 

I had on black legging while applying the treatment and bent my head bent over as I massaged it in. I literally had soggy dead skin all myself when I finished. 

I noticed afterwards while I was flat ironing that hair seemed to be oily. I guess I should've shampooed better though. My scalp actually look different now...almost like it's been moisturized. Haven't had any flaking. Shedding is way less too. So far so good.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thann said:


> I used the Noixin Scalp Renew three days ago.
> 
> Prior to using my hair was really dry, my scalp constantly had flaking to point I had tender spots. I was also dealing with above average shedding.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

snoop said:


> I used the Komaza Pona exfoliant today.  At first I didn't notice anything, but by the time I finished the whole wash processes, it did feel like my scalp was cleaner.
> 
> How often are you guys exfoliating?  Are you noticing any increased growth or improved health of your hair by doing so?


I believe it should be done once every 4-6 weeks @snoop.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 8, 2016)

I have the Komaza Pona Scalp Treatment. I've used it three times now. It helps to lift the gunk off my scalp and after I wash I no longer have the weird white film on my scalp. I plan on doing this every week.


----------



## snoop (Mar 8, 2016)

I just emailed Komaza and weekly for the Pona is fine.



> ...the Pona can be used every week before you wash your hair. If you feel you do not need it that often then your can do every two weeks.


----------



## snoop (Mar 8, 2016)

That being said, having done it two weeks in a row, my scalp and my hair at the roots feels much lighter.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 8, 2016)

Fabulous thread.  Merci bien ma soeur!  I am in withdrawal from the product gerbil wheel.  I am going to try to make my own Fruit Enzyme this weekend and go from there.  I'll do a sea salt/olive oil scrub tonight for the interim.  I am beyond excited about this.  My hair is doing so much better after I prayed about it, and now this gold mine.  I love this board. Bonjour @
*Prettymetty and @*
*almond eyes*


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 8, 2016)

I tried Elucence Volumizing Shampoo which is clarifying.  I liked the initial results.  Will keep this up once a week.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 9, 2016)

So yesterday night I took a leap of faith and id a sea salt/olive oil exfoliating treatment.  Left on for about 30 min, then massaged my scalp only  with Head and Shoulders shampoos and rinsed.  Ladies, I don't have microscope but my scalp looks and feels cleaner than ever.  Even my sparse edge area looks moisturized.  Will repeat when my scalp lets me know it needs love.  Thank you again for this thread.  You rock.


----------



## TrueSugar (Mar 9, 2016)

ouidad exfoliating hair and scalp treatment

I just used this for the first time and I like the results. My scalp is the color of my skin. I found that I have always this kinda white cast on my scalp that I thought was normal.  I will continue to search for the this product and exfoliate at least once per month.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 27, 2016)

Used nioxin renew yesterday and it worked very well. Usually after I wash I would scratch my scalp and see flakes yesterday there wasn't any except a little in one spot, but it's a huge improvement. I will definitely continue to use this


----------



## immy (Sep 25, 2016)

can i bump this for more reviews on the nioxin renew or other exfoliators?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2016)

@immy, I use Komaza Pona every wash day. I've been using it for a few years and love it. No itchy scalp, no white film, no product buildup.


----------



## immy (Sep 26, 2016)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 26, 2016)

I just ordered the  Nioxin Renew. My scalp is itchy and I despise it when I wash and lather several times and then when I scratch I still find buildup. I want a fresh start. I used Prime so it will be here Wed


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 27, 2016)

I cannot wait to use the Nioxin. I've already been scratching and i just washed my hair on Sat. My scalp didn't feel quite clean even though I did 3 or 4 lathers with a pretty harsh shampoo.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 27, 2016)

divachyk said:


> @immy, I use Komaza Pona every wash day. I've been using it for a few years and love it. No itchy scalp, no white film, no product buildup.


I can't find it by itself on the site. Is there a link?


----------



## snoop (Sep 27, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I can't find it by itself on the site. Is there a link?




https://komazahaircare.com/product/pona-hair-scalp-treatment/


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 27, 2016)

snoop said:


> https://komazahaircare.com/product/pona-hair-scalp-treatment/


thank you!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 29, 2016)

PSA: if you ordered the Nioxin Scalp Renew from Amazon from this seller
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00522PF60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
you probably have a long expired product.
I phoned Nioxin and read the batch code and was told the batch I have was produced in 2011 and that the product has a 3 year shelf life. So its well out of that range now...
Use at your own risk. I'm still using mine  but I did get a refund from Amazon and they will alert the vendor.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> PSA: if you ordered the Nioxin Scalp Renew from Amazon from this seller
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00522PF60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> you probably have a long expired product.
> I phoned Nioxin and read the batch code and was told the batch I have was produced in 2011 and that the product has a 3 year shelf life. So its well out of that range now...
> Use at your own risk. I'm still using mine  but I did get a refund from Amazon and they will alert the vendor.


I just received/used my bottle from that seller today. It should've tingled more, but if the active ingredients are expired it makes sense now. Thanks for the heads up. I won't repurchase from that seller.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I just received/used my bottle from that seller today. It should've tingled more, but if the active ingredients are expired it makes sense now. Thanks for the heads up. I won't repurchase from that seller.


Have you used it before? Is it supposed to tingle? I just used mine a little while ago...
It seemed pretty effective at cleansing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> Have you used it before? Is it supposed to tingle? I just used mine a little while ago...
> It seemed pretty effective at cleansing.


Yes. I have used it twice before. It tingles and burns a bit almost like a relaxer that is left on too long, but once I rinse it off it feels cool and refreshed. Today I only felt a slight tingle and that's only because I massaged it in for a minute. I hope it does something or I'm out of $10. This is why people don't trust Amazon for hair products


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. I have used it twice before. It tingles and burns a bit almost like a relaxer that is left on too long, but once I rinse it off it feels cool and refreshed. Today I only felt a slight tingle and that's only because I massaged it in for a minute. I hope it does something or I'm out of $10. This is why people don't trust Amazon for hair products


You're not out of $10!... I got a refund on mine and didn't have to send it back.
Call them and explain the situation and they should refund you. Make it clear that it's expired product.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Yes. I have used it twice before. It tingles and burns a bit almost like a relaxer that is left on too long, but once I rinse it off it feels cool and refreshed. Today I only felt a slight tingle and that's only because I massaged it in for a minute. I hope it does something or I'm out of $10. This is why people don't trust Amazon for hair products


Interestingly the product smelled almost identical to this stuff from Sally's, the Silk Elements Pre Cleanse...
http://www.sallybeauty.com/scalp-cleansing-treatment/SBS-373060,default,pd.html


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> Interestingly the product smelled almost identical to this stuff from Sally's, the Silk Elements Pre Cleanse...
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/scalp-cleansing-treatment/SBS-373060,default,pd.html


I have that product too. I have also tried the Ion Scalp exfoliator, but that one was too grainy. It took forever to rinse out all the granules. Of all the ones I've tried, I like Nioxin the best. I filed a dispute online, but I will call them about it tomorrow.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I have that product too. I have also tried the Ion Scalp exfoliator, but that one was too grainy. It took forever to rinse out all the granules. Of all the ones I've tried, I like Nioxin the best. I filed a dispute online, but I will call them about it tomorrow.


The woman I spoke to suggested buying it at JcPenney or Ulta... I don't see that this product is available anywhere but places like Amazon HouseofBeauty etc though. Is it discontinued?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> The woman I spoke to suggested buying it at JcPenney or Ulta... I don't see that this product is available anywhere but places like Amazon HouseofBeauty etc though. Is it discontinued?


No, but it is an in salon treatment.  We aren't supposed to be able to buy it and diy.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 30, 2016)

I just realized I'm going to be near a JcPenney today ( I'm never near a Penney lol) so I'll maybe stop into the salon and see if they carry it.
@Prettymetty do you know what the cost is of it as an in salon treatment?

and would I even be able to by it as a non stylist? where are people buying this product  and i mean fresh product.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 30, 2016)

@ShredsofDignity I'm not sure of the cost, but if there is a Sports Clips salon or Visible Changes they sell Nioxin. I bought some Nioxin scalp treatment from Sports Clips a couple months ago and it was fresh. If you go to the Nioxin website it'll find the nearest salon to your zip code.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 30, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> Interestingly the product smelled almost identical to this stuff from Sally's, the Silk Elements Pre Cleanse...
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/scalp-cleansing-treatment/SBS-373060,default,pd.html


If you follow @Nightingale's directions and add AHAs it's the same thing,   That's what I've been doing.  Works great!


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 19, 2017)

@Prettymetty @ShredsofDignity did you use the Nioxin Scalp Renew with the Density Restoration? Nioxin recommends using the density restoration for a month after the scalp renew treatment. Just curious to hear about your experiences before I purchase.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> @Prettymetty @ShredsofDignity did you use the Nioxin Scalp Renew with the Density Restoration? Nioxin recommends using the density restoration for a month after the scalp renew treatment. Just curious to hear about your experiences before I purchase.


I used the Density Restoration for 2 weeks. It comes in a tiny bottle with a dropper. You will need 2 bottles in a month. I didn't notice a difference in growth or scalp health with the Density Restoration, but the exfoliator made my scalp feel great!


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you get similar or the same scalp cleansing/ exfoliation results from doing a bentonite clay with ACV hair mask?


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 2, 2017)

Maybe I shouldn't ignore my next wash day scalp itchies? Been living with it since 06....


----------



## snoop (Mar 4, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> Can you get similar or the same scalp cleansing/ exfoliation results from doing a bentonite clay with ACV hair mask?



I've never mixed my clay with ACV, but my scalp feels cleaner after using an exfoliating product than it does after a clay wash.


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 4, 2017)

I used the Philip Kingsley scalp exfoliation mask which did help relieve the gunk and itchiness of my scalp but I used more than half of the tube on my scalp...too expensive to go through so quickly.  I received the psoriasis scalp and body wash by heritage store.  It contains 2% salicylic acid, onion extract, citrus oils and peppermint oil...so I figure this shampoo will exfoliate my scalp.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 4, 2017)

Just got done with my dermabrasion. Now ladies, I thought my scalp was clean. It looked clean and felt clean. I shampoo'd my hair with every wash, used bentonite and rhassoul clays sporadically, and ACV washes. I didn't do  conditioner poos.

Lo and behold, after letting the Nioxin Dermabrasion sit on my hair for a good 30 minutes, I started to see tiny white flakes....everywhere. Just coming out of the woodworks. I also rubbed my temples, and more flakes...the back of my hair, more flakes. I was flaking everywhere. It looked like dandruff and I was completely turned off. My shirt was full of white flakes. I scratched a part of my scalp, and yup, as expected, that stuff came right up and out. I couldn't wait to wash and scrub my scalp.

I plan to finish off my bottle for my next wash in 2 weeks. I am just relieved that those flakes are down the drain and not on my scalp. This has been my first true exfoliation since I was born. My scalp waited for 32 years to breathe again. How it grew, I don't know. Maybe I'll see a growth spurt in the coming weeks?!

Forever grateful to LHCF and @g.lo for this thread!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Mar 5, 2017)

Fine 4s said:


> Maybe I shouldn't ignore my next wash day scalp itchies? Been living with it since 06....


You should not. I used to itch right after I washed while my scalp was still wet.  I began to notice that the areas that itched had buildup that I could find under my nails when I scratched lol. So I think there is a connection between itching and buildup deposits.
You probably need a deep exfoliation/cleansing.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Mar 5, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Just got done with my dermabrasion. Now ladies, I thought my scalp was clean. It looked clean and felt clean. I shampoo'd my hair with every wash, used bentonite and rhassoul clays sporadically, and ACV washes. I didn't do  conditioner poos.
> 
> Lo and behold, after letting the Nioxin Dermabrasion sit on my hair for a good 30 minutes, I started to see tiny white flakes....everywhere. Just coming out of the woodworks. I also rubbed my temples, and more flakes...the back of my hair, more flakes. I was flaking everywhere. It looked like dandruff and I was completely turned off. My shirt was full of white flakes. I scratched a part of my scalp, and yup, as expected, that stuff came right up and out. I couldn't wait to wash and scrub my scalp.
> 
> ...



where did you get yours? I ordered some off Amazon and it was old expired product .


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 5, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> where did you get yours? I ordered some off Amazon and it was old expired product .



I got it on Amazon. I contacted each third-party retailer to ask about expiration dates. I read about your experiences and made sure to ask before I purchased. I purchased mine from Diversity Retail, but also a company by the name of Valley Beauty claim to have fresh batches. Here were each of their responses to me:


Diversity Retail



> We ordered these products from Nioxin about 2 weeks ago. We guarantee that our batch has an expiration of at least 8 months into the future.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Diverse Retail



Vally Beauty



> Thank you for your inquiry. Our product is very fresh, we received a new Nioxin shipment last month, although there is no expiration dates on this particular treatments I can assure you that product is fresh.
> 
> https://www.valley-beauty.com/search.php?search_query=Dermabrasion+&x=0&y=0
> 
> Regards



I would avoid these two:

The SmartLook Amazon Marketplace



> Hello,
> I am sorry this product does not have an expiration date on it, but it may have been produced before 2016.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sarah




Andromeda Beauty Supply



> we got these this year and they do not have expiration dates.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 5, 2017)

I just ordered from Nioxin on Amazon. Their Shampoo 2 for thinning hair (even though mine isnt thinning but it adds density and cleans out follicles) does a good job but i want something extra. my scalp is built up and itchy lately. couldn't hurt.


----------



## snoop (Mar 5, 2017)

I hadn't exfoliated my scalp in a while... this thread was a good reminder to do so...


----------



## rileypak (Mar 7, 2017)

Think I'm going to grab a bottle of the Nioxin treatment during the NB break. I'm mostly just curious about it. The Komaza Care Pona treatment reigns supreme for me.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Mar 7, 2017)

If I shampoo every four days and water wash/massage my scalp daily, is scalp exfoliating still necessary? I also never apply product to my scalp unless I'm prepping with coconut oil. I'd be afraid of scrhb particles getting stuck in my hair or roughing up the cuticles.


----------



## snoop (Mar 7, 2017)

HaveSomeWine said:


> If I shampoo every four days and water wash/massage my scalp daily, is scalp exfoliating still necessary? I also never apply product to my scalp unless I'm prepping with coconut oil. I'd be afraid of scrhb particles getting stuck in my hair or roughing up the cuticles.



Personally, I think that you can grow healthy hair without exfoliating if you have healthy hair practices, but I think that the exfoliation gives a bit of a boost or at the very least is a nice treat.  

The Komaza exfoliator has no bits in it.  It's all liquid so you don't have to worry about anything getting left behind.  Very gentle, with no tingling so you have to be careful that you don't forget to wash it out.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 7, 2017)

I want that Nioxin, but I do not trust Amazon for hair products anymore. Ugh!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Mar 8, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> I got it on Amazon. I contacted each third-party retailer to ask about expiration dates. I read about your experiences and made sure to ask before I purchased. I purchased mine from Diversity Retail, but also a company by the name of Valley Beauty claim to have fresh batches. Here were each of their responses to me:
> 
> 
> Diversity Retail
> ...



thanks for the info!


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 8, 2017)

JerriBlank said:


> I want that Nioxin, but I do not trust Amazon for hair products anymore. Ugh!


If you go to the Nioxin website and find the product, you can search for locations near you that carry it. Sport Clips seems to come up the most and I recall a member here getting it from that place.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 8, 2017)

This past weekend I used ACV mixed with water and left it on my scalp for almost an hour and that cleared my scalp totally.  My scalp always itched and flaked up especially in the front. I have not seen any flakes and my scalp has not been itching.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 8, 2017)

JerriBlank said:


> I want that Nioxin, but I do not trust Amazon for hair products anymore. Ugh!



This. It has become like eBay. You don't really know what you are getting anymore.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm concerned about grains such as sugar or salt in DIY exfoliators. What's to keep grains from getting trapped in the scalp? Do we know that these grains are too large to get trapped in the scalp? TIA.

So many products discussed in this thread! I'm not sure how to proceed!


----------



## snoop (Mar 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm concerned about grains such as sugar or salt in DIY exfoliators. What's to keep grains from getting trapped in the scalp? Do we know that these grains are too large to get trapped in the scalp? TIA.
> 
> So many products discussed in this thread! I'm not sure how to proceed!



I've never tried salts and sugars after reading something about how it they can cause micro-abrasions on your scalp and to your hair...  something to think about...


----------



## kanozas (Mar 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm concerned about grains such as sugar or salt in DIY exfoliators. What's to keep grains from getting trapped in the scalp? Do we know that these grains are too large to get trapped in the scalp? TIA.
> 
> So many products discussed in this thread! I'm not sure how to proceed!




Sugar and salt melt fast.  They won't become lodge in your follicles.  What about trying henna, shikakai, amla, reetha tea or gloss and then scritching the scalp after allowing it to set for a few hours? 




HaveSomeWine said:


> If I shampoo every four days and water wash/massage my scalp daily, is scalp exfoliating still necessary? I also never apply product to my scalp unless I'm prepping with coconut oil. I'd be afraid of scrhb particles getting stuck in my hair or roughing up the cuticles.





Some people have scalp eczema or dandruff and shampooing doesn't get rid of that.


----------



## rileypak (Mar 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm concerned about grains such as sugar or salt in DIY exfoliators. What's to keep grains from getting trapped in the scalp? Do we know that these grains are too large to get trapped in the scalp? TIA.
> 
> So many products discussed in this thread! I'm not sure how to proceed!



My concern with physical exfoliation is the exfoliants roughing up my hair cuticles and causing microtears on my scalp as previous posters mentioned. I wreak enough havoc with my scritching/scratching.

Plus with the way my hands are set up, I'd rub my scalp tender and raw trying to scrub it with some sugar or salt


----------



## Kookookiwi (Mar 8, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> I got it on Amazon. I contacted each third-party retailer to ask about expiration dates. I read about your experiences and made sure to ask before I purchased. I purchased mine from Diversity Retail, but also a company by the name of Valley Beauty claim to have fresh batches. Here were each of their responses to me:
> 
> 
> Diversity Retail
> ...


Would you happen to have a link to the Diversity Retail seller's page? I've tried searching for the product, but they never show up as a seller.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 8, 2017)

I think I want to go with Nioxin.

Is this the one that LHCF Nioxin users are getting? TIA.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 8, 2017)

Kookookiwi said:


> Would you happen to have a link to the Diversity Retail seller's page? I've tried searching for the product, but they never show up as a seller.



I apologize, it's Diverse Retail:

https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...derID=&seller=A1B1S94J05J6RM&tab=&vvasStoreID

Set of 6:


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I want to go with Nioxin.
> 
> Is this the one that LHCF Nioxin users are getting? TIA.



Yes it is, just make sure the seller confirms its a fresh batch.


----------



## Kookookiwi (Mar 8, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> I apologize, it's Diverse Retail:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...derID=&seller=A1B1S94J05J6RM&tab=&vvasStoreID
> 
> Set of 6:


Thank you!


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 8, 2017)

Just a heads up, my dear sisters: I think depending on your scalp's circumference, you can get 1.5-2 uses for each bottle of the Nioxin Dermabrasion. I got mine for $15/each. They recommend doing a dermabrasion every 30-45 days. 

I only bought two, so I plan to use this for the next 4 months until I stop seeing flakes, and maybe scroll back to once every 3 months.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 8, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Just a heads up, my dear sisters: I think depending on your scalp's circumference, you can get 1.5-2 uses for each bottle of the Nioxin Dermabrasion. I got mine for $15/each. They recommend doing a dermabrasion every 30-45 days.
> 
> I only bought two, so I plan to use this for the next 4 months until I stop seeing flakes, and maybe scroll back to once every 3 months.



I actually managed to get 3 and some change out of this. Mostly because I didn't want to be too heavy handed with the product, I just left it on for a bit longer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 9, 2017)

Ive been all over the land looking for the Scalp Renew.  

Went to the locator on the website and of course the locations arent carrying it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I want to go with Nioxin.
> 
> Is this the one that LHCF Nioxin users are getting? TIA.


yea just got mine. will use it tomorrow. it's a smooth thin cream. no worries about it getting trapped. 

fyi I have used a scrubby exfoliant before. I have a fine 4c that shrink from SL to about 2 inches. I used it on dry hair. rinsed. that left granules. used a slippy condish, and they all fell out. easy easy! no damage to hair so far as I could tell. it actually made my lil fro super soft.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 11, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> yea just got mine. will use it tomorrow. it's a smooth thin cream. no worries about it getting trapped.
> 
> fyi I have used a scrubby exfoliant before. I have a fine 4c that shrink from SL to about 2 inches. I used it on dry hair. rinsed. that left granules. used a slippy condish, and they all fell out. easy easy! no damage to hair so far as I could tell. it actually made my lil fro super soft.



Cool, @DarkJoy. Thanks for the details. I have yet to pull the trigger because I'm waiting for the vendor to confirm an unexpired product.

This weekend I'm going to try a DIY scalp exfoliator. I have no idea what I'm doing, but it should be interesting!

Let us know how you like it, please!


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 11, 2017)

What are the ingredients for the Nioxin? Failed to find it online so far.

Found an old thread about it while searching:
Nioxin Scalp Renew?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 11, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> What are the ingredients for the Nioxin? Failed to find it online so far.
> 
> Found an old thread about it while searching:
> Nioxin Scalp Renew?


@Prettymetty posted a screenshot of the ingredients in the thread you just posted.

SE Scalp Pre-Cleanse Tx + Lactic Acid = the Nioxin Scalp Renew.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 11, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Prettymetty posted a screenshot of the ingredients in the thread you just posted.
> 
> SE Scalp Pre-Cleanse Tx + Lactic Acid = the Nioxin Scalp Renew.


Thanks! My stupid Kindle won't let me see it and DH is on my computer. I think I found it, and the breakdown is amusing me: NIOXIN Scalp Renew Dermabrasion Treatment


----------



## imaginary (Mar 11, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Prettymetty posted a screenshot of the ingredients in the thread you just posted.
> 
> SE Scalp Pre-Cleanse Tx + Lactic Acid = the Nioxin Scalp Renew.



OMG I have both of these


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 11, 2017)

imaginary said:


> OMG I have both of these


Girl, after @Nightingale posted about her mix.  I put two capfuls of the lactic acid in the SE, shook it up, and KIM.

If you try it, let know how you like it.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Girl, after @Nightingale posted about her mix.  I put two capfuls of the lactic acid in the SE, shook it up, and KIM.
> 
> If you try it, let know how you like it.



This should be great, because I much prefer the applicator of the SE (and the price).

How long do you leave it on your scalp for?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 12, 2017)

@Sharpened, @MileHighDiva, and @imaginary, this is GREAT! Thank you!

Where can I get lactic acid OTG?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2017)

imaginary said:


> This should be great, because I much prefer the applicator of the SE (and the price).
> 
> How long do you leave it on your scalp for?


The directions say 3-5 mins, but I leave mine on for 15-30 mins, before cleansing.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Sharpened, @MileHighDiva, and @imaginary, this is GREAT! Thank you!
> 
> *Where* *can* *I* *get* *lactic* *acid* *OTG*?*[*/QUOTE]
> @PJaye, will you please post the "Now Sis" GIF...TIA.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> The directions say 3-5 mins, but I leave mine on for 15-30 mins, before cleansing.



Yes, Ma'am.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 12, 2017)

PJaye said:


> Yes, Ma'am.



 This went over my head! Sorry for my ignorance!

Does this mean no OTG?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This went over my head! Sorry for my ignorance!
> 
> Does this mean no OTG?


I think "Pay Nah" would be appropriate for this situation, 

Where do you live? I'll check Auntie Google for you...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I think "Pay Nah" would be appropriate for this situation,
> 
> Where do you live? I'll check Auntie Google for you...



Ah, I see. Thanks. 

I'm near Dallas.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks.
> 
> I'm near Dallas.


I found a place in Plano, Tx.  Not sure, if they sale to the public.
http://www.viacheminc.com/product/lactic-acid-4/

ETA: This company is in Dallas @YvetteWithJoy.
http://dieninc.com/

ETA2: See how you can just order it from this vendor w/o contacting etc. 
http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Lactic_Acid_88_/144/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 13, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I found a place in Plano, Tx.  Not sure, if they sale to the public.
> http://www.viacheminc.com/product/lactic-acid-4/
> 
> ETA: This company is in Dallas @YvetteWithJoy.
> ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 15, 2017)

I used the  Nioxin according to the instructions. shampooed out with my regular Nioxin shampoo. Used a Vatika brand DC.

I have scalp eczema and a flare right now. tgat means I had dry skin and scabs on my scalp and tender spots.

The Nioxin tingles. It tingled and my scalp felt hot but after the rinse and shampoo it felt fine after 15 min or so. it was tender all over too but back to normal now.

then I put in some cornrows with x21 and an oil.

The scalp is suuuuuuper clean. no damage to the hair so far as I can tell. and it's still on my head 

Scabs and scales and itches gone!

Time will tell. I will do another application in 6 weeks.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 28, 2017)

So in between Nioxin treatments I've been seeing more scabs. I wonder if this is similar to a chemical skin peel, where you begin peeling a few days or weeks after treatment?

I think I need a little bit more than just my shampoo to rid of these scabs, so I went ahead and bought a pre-poo rinse that I plan to use after my Nioxin treatment and before I shampoo. I bought Cantu's ACV Root Rinse, which was only $5 at Target. Separate from ACV, it has tea tree oil as part of its first 5 ingredients, so I'm hoping this helps with the flaking.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 28, 2017)

DarkJoy said:


> I used the  Nioxin according to the instructions. shampooed out with my regular Nioxin shampoo. Used a Vatika brand DC.
> 
> I have scalp eczema and a flare right now. tgat means I had dry skin and scabs on my scalp and tender spots.
> 
> ...



Woo hoo! Happy that you've also had great success with Nioxin!


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 28, 2017)

I used the Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-treatment this past Sunday and I really liked it.  I purchased the nioxin one as well, but then decided that I wanted to try mizani first.  

It has a tingling refreshing  feel to it, and you only need to leave it on for 3 minutes.  I'm going to use it every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I used the Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-treatment this past Sunday and I really liked it.  I purchased the nioxin one as well, but then decided that I wanted to try mizani first.
> 
> It has a tingling refreshing  feel to it, and you only need to leave it on for 3 minutes.  I'm going to use it every 4-6 weeks.



I purchased the Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment (from Sally's) and could have typed your exact message, except I think I'm going to use it every weekly wash day.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I purchased the Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment (from Sally's) and could have typed your exact message, except I think I'm going to use it every weekly wash day.



Heads up: I couldn't find Silk Elements in any of my local Sally's, so I called their customer service and they said they are discontinuing this product. They relayed the only available ones left are in their online store.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Of COURSE they are, as soon as I invest in it and decide I like it. Lol.

Thank you SO much for the heads up.

No-buy starts April 1, so off to Sally's I go once we get back home.

Thanks, chica!



Rastafarai said:


> Heads up: I couldn't find Silk Elements in any of my local Sally's, so I called their customer service and they said they are discontinuing this product. They relayed the only available ones left are in their online store.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 29, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Heads up: I couldn't find Silk Elements in any of my local Sally's, so I called their customer service and they said they are discontinuing this product. They relayed the only available ones left are in their online store.



They truly hate me.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I purchased the Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment (from Sally's) and could have typed your exact message, except I think I'm going to use it every weekly wash day.



I really want to use it every wash, but it's an extra step in my already long wash day...soooooo.  I'm leaning towards every other wash day, which would be every 4 weeks since I'm a biweekly washer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I really want to use it every wash, but it's an extra step in my already long wash day...soooooo.  I'm leaning towards every other wash day, which would be every 4 weeks since I'm a biweekly washer.



And a plus is yours will last longer. 

What is your wash routine?

I just put the scalp treatment in an applicator bottle and quickly apply it. Then I put mud poo on my strands and use my scalp brush for 5 minutes. It adds about 5-10 minutes to my routine to use the scalp treatment.


----------



## moneychaser (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> What are the ingredients for the Nioxin? Failed to find it online so far.
> 
> Found an old thread about it while searching:
> Nioxin Scalp Renew?



I did the nioxin treatment yesterday and noticed the increase in volume immediately as mentioned in that old thread.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> And a plus is yours will last longer.
> 
> What is your wash routine?
> 
> I just put the scalp treatment in an applicator bottle and quickly apply it. Then I put mud poo on my strands and use my scalp brush for 5 minutes. It adds about 5-10 minutes to my routine to use the scalp treatment.



Oh, that's a good idea to put it in an applicator bottle...If I did it that way I could use it on every wash day.

Here is what I did...

rinse prepoo in the shower
applied scalp treatment out of the shower (pumped some out and applied it with my finger tips)
Got back in the shower to rinse out treatment and shampoo


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-Treatment?


----------



## rileypak (Apr 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Has anyone tried the Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-Treatment?


Has anyone found the ingredients for it?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

rileypak said:


> Has anyone found the ingredients for it?


I tried, and may try later today. I wonder if an email to the company would work.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Has anyone tried the Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-Treatment?





rileypak said:


> Has anyone found the ingredients for it?



This is the one i'm using.  So, far I like it.  It's a cream and not a liquid like Silk Elements and it contains Salicylic Acid and other stuff.  I'll take a picture of the bottle when I get home


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 10, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> This is the one i'm using.  So, far I like it.  It's a cream and not a liquid like Silk Elements and it contains Salicylic Acid and other stuff.  I'll take a picture of the bottle when I get home


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 21, 2017)

They just now emailed me the ingredient list. It looks like they scanned it from the bottle and converted it to text. Let me try to clean it up:

Mizani Scalp Care Exfoliating Pre-Treatment

Water, Alcohol Denat., Glycerin, Glycolic Acid, Triethanolamine, Ammonium Polyacryloyldimethyl Taurate, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Crosspolymer, Fragrance, Pentylene Glycol, Salicylic Acid, Zinc Gluconate, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice (Aloe Vera Oil), Linalool, Camphor, Menthol, Hexyl Cinnmal, T-Butyl Alcohol, Hydroxycitronelal, Benzyl Cinnamate, Benzyl Salicylate, Benzyl Alcohol, Citronellol, Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Oil (Eucalyptus Oil), Persea Gratissima Oil (Avocado Oil), Limonene, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 21, 2017)

I almost forgot to post:

I saw some Nioxin products as I was walking into my local Walmart. They were on sale (something like buy 1, get 1 50% off) on display in the salon. I'll upload a photo in a moment. I wasn't sure if one of the bottles was the scalp treatment discussed in this thread.

What do the numbers mean? I apologize for not getting a better close up so that product titles can (better) be seen. I'll see if I can find a link to the products anywhere.

ETA: Here is a link to the products and the differently numbered systems: https://www.nioxin.com/en-US/proven-solutions/3-part-hair-thickening-treatment/system6#subMenu

(photos enlarge upon click)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 21, 2017)

I just used the Vitagoods scalp massaging shampoo brush for the first time today. It felt good, not sure what type of job it does for scalp exfoliation.
This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 24, 2017)

I just bought some of this Nioxin Scalp Renew, but it doesn't tingle my scalp at all. I asked the Amazon seller if it was fresh and they assured me that it was.  I think they said it didn't have an expiry date.


----------



## Sharpened (May 24, 2017)

I am using aloe inner-leaf gel as an overnight exfoliating pretreatment. From my research, it contains enzymes that control sebum and removes excess skin cells. There are a bunch of (overpriced) scalp exfoliators featuring aloe, so I figured why not use it alone. I can verify it works great. Twice a month is all I do.


----------



## Desert Skye (May 28, 2017)

Thank goodness for this thread. I have been on LHCF since 2004 and felt I had my regime down...but i always had an  itchy flakey scalp. It would be to the point if I tend my nail on my scalp, i would get gunk. That's nasty but I thought i was just someone who needed to shampoo frequently. 

Today I bought the Phyto scalp treatment and oh my god...my scalp feels so clean! I am ashamed to admit this, but I don't remember my scalp feeling thus good since I was a small girl. I just didn't know about scalp exfoliation, but now I do and I will do it all the time now.

I want to buy the Cantu scalp cleanse next time


----------



## Desert Skye (May 28, 2017)

I went to aveda and bought a scalp brush
http://m.aveda.com/product/19384/48638/hair-care/scalp-care/pramasana-exfoliating-scalp-brush


It feels s good! The bristles are not like traditional brushes,instead they are round. This helps it not get tangled up in my hair Hard to explain but all I know I feel it does something.  I can feel the blood circulating in the area I rub it: I am going to now brush my scalp every night before tying it up.

I also bought the Aveda scalp cleanser called Pramasana. 
http://m.aveda.com/product/19384/48635/hair-care/scalp-care/pramasana-purifying-scalp-cleanser

I will alternate that with the Phyto


----------



## snoop (Nov 12, 2022)

Bumping this thread for exfoliator recommendations.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 13, 2022)

I do this weekly with St Ives Facial Scrub. Since I'm a shea butter user and my hair is densely packed, I need something to get my scalp clean in certain spots.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Nov 13, 2022)

Last evening was my first time seeing this thread. I read all 15 pages last night in one sitting. Those microscopic pictures were shocking and disturbing to see.  Paying special attention to my scalp was something that I was already doing until just last week so it was nice to see that I was on the right track. For years, my favorite clarifying and chelating shampoo was Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo. I loved that it contained chelating ingredients as well as salicylic acid for my scalp. It also wasn't harsh like some other clarifying shampoos could be. Then the company went out of business so I had no choice but to switch to a much cheaper drugstore brand of clarifying shampoo. When I wasn't clarifying my hair, I would use sulfate free shampoos and natural hair "washes" and my scalp itched like crazy. I never had dandruff flakes just itchiness. I finally found Neutrogena T-sal shampoo and was using it a first wash until recently. I also started using diluted apple cider vinegar on my scalp. Depending on the products I was using for my shampoo and conditioner, I'd use Canvas Beauty's Follicle Booster on my scalp before following with a regular shampoo from the same brand. I don't think it had any acids or fruit enzymes in it as suggested in this thread but it made my scalp feel really good too.

Anyway, just last week I used a new shampoo that has a mild sulfate in it simply because I am trying more oil based products to seal my hair again. The new shampoo has tea tree oil in it as well as peppermint oil which I love but no acids though it does contain yucca root extract and prickly pear extract. Because I'm using that as a first wash shampoo, I've cut the Neutrogena out. I do think I need something a bit more exfoliating for my scalp; so this thread popped up at just the right time.  I would like to try an actual scalp detox not another shampoo.  I'm using growth aids, so it's essential that my scalp is clean for a "fresh start" every week. I've been looking around for a scalp detox product all last night and ruled most of them out. I did find a few alternatives that seem okay but there's always that one ingredient that doesn't make sense to me.  I also noticed that these products are more on the expensive side.  Most just contain salt or sugar as the exfoliant. I'm probably going to narrow it down to The Inkey List Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Treatment on the lower end and Kiehl's Amino Acid Scalp Scrub Detox Treatment on the higher end (which contains salt but has salicylic acid as well as other acids further down the list). I was close to choosing Fekkai Apple Cider Detox Scrub which has rice powder as an exfoliant, fruit extracts, and of course apple cider vinegar but I didn't like that it has sunflower seed wax kind high up the list because to me a wax is defeating the purpose. Some have oils in them like the Inkey List product which I guess I will have to accept if I buy and others had silicones which is crazy to me so they were immediately ruled out.


----------



## beloved1bx (Nov 13, 2022)

I use The Ordinary's glycolic acid on my scalp every few wash days (basically when I think of it) to try and keep my scalp clear.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 13, 2022)

Has anyone ever tried the John Masters Organics Scalp Exfoliating Scrub with Sugar Cane and Tea Tree Oil? I always wanted to try it. Here is the ingredient list.

Ingredient List​Sucrose*, Glycerin, Bambusa Arundinacea Stem Extract (Bamboo), Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice (Aloe Vera)*, Water, Xanthan Gum, Silica, Thymus Serpyllum Extract (Thyme), Eucalyptus Radiata Leaf/Stem Oil*, Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) Oil*, Cedrus Atlantica Wood Oil (Cedarwood)*, Menthol*, Lactobacillus/Pumpkin Ferment Extract, Lactobacillus/Arundinaria Gigantea Leaf Ferment Filtrate, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Fruit Extract, Citrus Limon (Lemon) Fruit Extract, Saccharum Officinarum (Sugarcane) Extract, Vaccinium Myrtillus Fruit Extract (Myrtle), Acer Saccharum (Sugar Maple) Extract, Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil*, Adiantum Capillus-Veneris Leaf Extract (Maiden Hair Fern), Panthenol (Vitamin B-5), Caprylyl/Capryl Glucoside, Salicylic Acid, Sodium Phytate, Sorbic Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Benzyl Alcohol, Limonene†


----------



## Kitamita (Nov 13, 2022)

beloved1bx said:


> I use The Ordinary's glycolic acid on my scalp every few wash days (basically when I think of it) to try and keep my scalp clear.


Same.  Do you o keep it on overnight or just an hour/few minutes?


----------



## snoop (Nov 14, 2022)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> Anyway, just last week I used a new shampoo that has a mild sulfate in it simply because I am trying Vaseline on my ends which seems to be a thing again on this site so I recently jumped on the bandwagon. I like using it so far but sulfate-free shampoos aren't cutting it as a result. The new shampoo has tea tree oil in it as well as peppermint oil which I love but no acids though it does contain yucca root extract and prickly pear extract. Because I'm using that as a first wash shampoo, I've cut the Neutrogena out. I do think I need something a bit more exfoliating for my scalp; so this thread popped up at just the right time.  I would like to try an actual scalp detox not another shampoo.  I'm using growth aides, so it's essential that my scalp is clean for a "fresh start" every week. I've been looking around for a scalp detox product all last night and ruled most of them out. I did find a few alternatives that seem okay but there's always that one ingredient that doesn't make sense to me.  I also noticed that these products are more on the expensive side.  Most just contain salt or sugar as the exfoliant. I'm probably going to narrow it down to The Inkey List Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Treatment on the lower end and Kiehl's Amino Acid Scalp Scrub Detox Treatment on the higher end (*which contains salt but has salicylic acid as well as other acids further down the list)*. I was close to choosing Fekkai Apple Cider Detox Scrub which has rice powder as an exfoliant, fruit extracts, and of course apple cider vinegar but I didn't like that it has sunflower seed wax kind high up the list because to me a wax is defeating the purpose. Some have oils in them like the Inkey List product which I guess I will have to accept if I buy and others had silicones which is crazy to me so they were immediately ruled out.



I'm eyeing Inkey as well.  

I wouldn't worry about the acids being further down the list.  Typical use level for salicylic acid is only 0.5-3%.  Some ingredients can only stay near the end of the list.

I'm going to take a look at the other ones that you mentioned.


----------



## beloved1bx (Nov 14, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Same.  Do you o keep it on overnight or just an hour/few minutes?


I've never tried overnight.  I usually apply it and then wash my hair 30 - 60 mins later usually.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Nov 19, 2022)

snoop said:


> *I'm eyeing Inkey as well. *
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the acids being further down the list.  Typical use level for salicylic acid is only 0.5-3%.  Some ingredients can only stay near the end of the list.
> 
> I'm going to take a look at the other ones that you mentioned.


I received my order from Sephora which included the Inkey List Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Scalp Treatment. It's a little cheaper if you order directly on their site due to their sale but I had to get something from Sephora anyway (plus Sephora has free shipping).  I will try it tomorrow when I wash and condition my hair.

Kiehl's is also having their Black Friday Sale early and you can get 30% off their scalp detox treatment and I think I'm going to take the plunge...mainly so I can compare both/have more than one option.

I was on YouTube today and happen to run across this video review for another scalp scrub from Hairitage.  It's called Restart Button Scalp Exfoliator. The ingredients seem interesting (has apricot seed powder as the main exfoliant with willow bark further down the list).  The lady who tried it said that it was hard to rinse the little beads out of her thick natural hair and she eventually got tired. I think when you use anything that's not a serum like the Inkey list, this could be an issue. So if I get the Kiehl's, I'll already know that it might take some extra rinsing to get it all out but I'm hoping that it won't be much of an issue with me (I don't have thick hair).

Back to the Inkey List: I did see a video that talked about the differences between the Inkey List's  Salicylic Acid vs Glycolic Acid serums (video linked below in case someone is interested in trying this brand but needs help deciding). I also like that the Inkey list has a hyaluronic treatment for your hair after it's washed/conditioned. I'm not going to be trying that anytime soon though.


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2022)

I ended up buying the Inkey Salicylic exfoliator.  I haven't used it, yet.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Nov 27, 2022)

snoop said:


> I ended up buying the Inkey Salicylic exfoliator.  I haven't used it, yet.


I've used it twice so far counting tonight. So far so good. It can be very runny though so I always have to adjust my nozzle and be careful applying it in the front of my head/scalp. I did get the Kiehl's salt scrub too but won't be trying it until January.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 1, 2022)

I usually use Cantu ACV Root Rinse, DevaCurl Scalp Purify Spray, and Pacifica Rosemary Apple Scalp Detox Tonic. 
Gonna have to look into the Inkey one...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Dec 1, 2022)

rileypak said:


> I usually use Cantu ACV Root Rinse, DevaCurl Scalp Purify Spray, and *Pacifica Rosemary Apple Scalp Detox Tonic*.
> Gonna have to look into the Inkey one...


I just looked the bolded up and it actually has more than one acid to detoxify the scalp (glycolic acid, lactic acid and salicylic acid as well as niacinamide). Seems like a good one. The DevaCurl one that you mentioned has glycolic acid. I like that there are several options to choose from if you want to try something different.


----------



## snoop (Dec 10, 2022)

Do you guys think that using a chemical exfoliator (pre-poo) followed by an exfoliating brush during washing would be too much on one's scalp?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2022)

snoop said:


> Do you guys think that using a chemical exfoliator (pre-poo) followed by an exfoliating brush during washing would be too much on one's scalp?


I think so. I’d use them one at a time. Maybe you can alternate them each wash.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Dec 10, 2022)

snoop said:


> Do you guys think that using a chemical exfoliator (pre-poo) followed by an exfoliating brush during washing would be too much on one's scalp?


I use my shampoo brush; it's the most gentle shampoo brush I've ever used. I use it very gently on my scalp just going in one direction; there's no vigorous massaging at all. I haven't had an issue yet. When I stop using oil based growth pomades next year, I'm going to cut back on the scalp exfoliation to once or twice a month.


----------



## snoop (Sunday at 5:14 PM)

snoop said:


> I ended up buying the Inkey Salicylic exfoliator.  I haven't used it, yet.





Dare~to~Dream said:


> I've used it twice so far counting tonight. So far so good. It can be very runny though so I always have to adjust my nozzle and be careful applying it in the front of my head/scalp. I did get the Kiehl's salt scrub too but won't be trying it until January.



So I finally tried it for the first time.  @Dare~to~Dream thank you for the heads up because this thing is like water.  I've only ever used the Komaza scalp exfoliator before this so I wasn't sure what to expect.  It felt a bit tingly after a few minutes.  I'm currently on a no-poo method and I think that this worked pretty well.  My hair isn't fully dry, yet so I'll have to wait and see what I really think of it, but my scalp doesn't feel dried out.  It feels a little bit oily, which is perfect.

I'll start off by doing this every other week and see if I should stick with twice a month or space it out to monthly.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Sunday at 5:53 PM)

snoop said:


> So I finally tried it for the first time.  @Dare~to~Dream thank you for the heads up because this thing is like water.  I've only ever used the Komaza scalp exfoliator before this so I wasn't sure what to expect. * It felt a bit tingly after a few minutes.* *I'm currently on a no-poo method and I think that* *this worked pretty well*.  My hair isn't fully dry, yet so I'll have to wait and see what I really think of it, but my scalp doesn't feel dried out. * It feels a little bit oily,* which is perfect.
> 
> I'll start off by doing this every other week and see if I should stick with twice a month or space it out to monthly.


Good to read your review so far. I used it for about a month and half and it only felt tingly in one spot a couple of times for me. My scalp didn't feel oily but I did see a review that complained about that (it was from someone of the other persuasion) and maybe that's due to the little bit of castor oil it has in it. In comparison, I did use the Kiehl's sea salt and amino acid based scrub last week and I felt like the salt crystals were too big but it rinsed out with no issue. So far, I prefer the watery serum based The Inkey list product over the Kiehl's salt scrub but I do wish it wasn't so watery.


----------

